# Poor Responders : Part 77



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love andluck to you all


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Me first..


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - you missed my post hun  

Successful session yesterday, managed to get enough vodka done my neck to make me look   , although was horrified when 'friend' did turn up, bumped into her in the doorway and was promptly told to SHUSS as she had got 6 month old to sleep - WHY WHY WHY bring her to the club then   then she sat next to me and spent the next hour talking about her next mistake pregnancy, maternity, how fat she was getting already (she's about 7 stone   ) and how tired she was   Sis saw me down my drink, got me another and told DH to expect a wrecked wife    Brooke the 6 month old was scrummy as usual, just hard to watch her mum fussing like hell, wanted to take her off of her


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Ooh I've never been first.  I got so excited I couldn't type...it's the competative streak in me    
I clearly need to get out more  

anne just saw your post.. I'm doing fine thanks.  Some aches and twinges, sore boobies.  It's different to my other 2 cycles (i think, seems so long ago).  I'm trying to stay positive  

Good luck for wednesday xx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Fishy I missed  your post too.  Your friend is sooo insensitive


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Sorry for being AWOL!
I did something rather stupid at the weekend and ended up going to an A&E today. 
I was hanging some clothes in the garden and all of a sudden one of the fricking pegs pinged and hit me right in my eyeball!!! OUCH!!    
Everything went white afterwards.   The f…ing thing left me in real agony.  
Anyway the doc told me there is nothing to worry about but asked me to give my poor eye a little rest.

Lots of love to you all.

Pix xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Fish - either your friend didn't know or she's an idiot!

Nix - glad you've decided then.  yep, think it's worth it to take it (my god it IS expensive), because if you do a cycle and it doesn't work out, your going to wonder what if.  Thanks for the well wishes about NY.  Hey, were you saying they transfer more than 2 embies over there? i thought they only transfered 2 also..... of course I'd be over the moon to get 2.  

Natasha - I was in the argc from about 11.15 to 12am this morning....... If I'd known you would be there too I'd have organised to meet up! I'll be in the area seeing my chinese doctor next Monday afternoon if your around.  I'm happy you have it sorted now.

Oh Pix - ooouuucchhh, that sounds awful

Mir - empathy of a turd  

hello other ladies.

xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Pix - bless you  

Donkey - thankfully she isn't a real friend, so doesn;t know about t/x, she is a friend of a friend, who does know! I was hoping she wouldn't be there, but knew that was asking alot   My friend was also discussing doing a nail course soon, so she would have something she could do while she was having children, this is the one who knows, she also sits there and says she'd better get on and have kids, cause who knows if she'll be able to have them, infront of me


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

fishface said:


> My friend was also discussing doing a nail course soon, so she would have something she could do while she was having children, this is the one who knows, she also sits there and says she'd better get on and have kids, cause who knows if she'll be able to have them, infront of me


Wow, now that's tactless! Have you ever asked her why she thinks it's ok to say stuff like that in front of you? Or is that she just doesn't think at all?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pix - are u blonde by any chance hun?  I did exact same thing last year  

Hi donkey hows the pupo lady? 

Fishy what an insensitive cow she is, I would have been tempted to accidently spill a drink on her 

Anne - enjoy accupuncture hunny, i will keep a look out for on wednesday tho will probably miss you as ur there at the crack of dawn.  Our app not till 1.45 tho we will get into london about half 11 i think.  U prob wont feel like meeting up for a coffee but if by any chance you do send me a txt hunny.  

Hi miranda laura natasha nix sam and everyone, gotta have a nice long bath and de-fuzz the lady garden ready for wednesday, cant go in there looking like an extra from planet of the apes now can i??

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Some other research ladies;

crash IVF specifically for the women with short cycle and low responder.

"Concerning Crash IVF, this is something different than short protocol IVF. Please looke here:"

http://www.lindenberg.dk/Laegeinformation/crashivf.htm"

anyone know anything about crash IVF?

Sam xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

sh!t typed a long post and now lost it and my posts had personals on which i am useless at doing! not sure I can do them again! bugger!! 

Anyway ill try again

Natasha - I am not sure if I can insist, the set up here is obviously different to the UK, i go to his small practice for check ups and cans and the egg collection is in a nearby hospital, i wouldn't know where/who to phone to demand an answer and I'm also afraid of being seen as the pushy bolshy foreigner as its just not the way over here - I sometimes wonder if I arm myself with too much info coming on here because if i didn't know half the stuff i do then i wouldn't be questioning his methods/practice

I am confused though that they are freezing embryos on Thursday when embryo transfer is on Friday? how are they to know the 2 they select to transfer on friday are the best ones until friday morning? by which time all the other will be in deep freeze

Nix - sorry you are having problems with your hormones levels, wish i could offer some useful advice but i don;t really understand any of it - hope you get it sorted xx

Anne - so how many follicles did they see today? and were they good sizes? sorry not sure if you posted earlier in the thread but think i missed it. So are you carrying on stimming until Wednesday? I did my last ones last night - just got the trigger tonight

Also were you given an injection to take a few days after to aid implantation? I have one to take sunday morning, no idea what it is he just said it will help implantation

What time are you in on Wednesday?

Good luck for your appointment on Wednesday Kate

Sam anymore thoughts on NY

Hello to  Fishface, Jenny, Donkey, Pixie, Bobbi, Laura, Miranda, Alli, Ally, Tracy any anyone else I have missed

Wow that was a better attempt at personals that my last try that went missing in cyber space, right off to put feet up, still in quite a bit of discomfort, mainy when i walk, I can feel every step i take on my ovaries at the moment, maybe Its a similar feeling to men when they haven't had it for a while!! hehehe a bit full!!    anyway I am not going to worry about the pain as i am now happy why its there because I have lots of nice fat follies!! heheh I might change my user name to fat folies, like the sound of that

right sorry i am rambling now

x

edit - Ouch Pixie hope you are Ok, that must be painful!! x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nix - very dumb blonde that is very much 'me, me, me' really doesn't understand the emotion behind IF and what i've been through over the years, she's just looking at it from her own perspective


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi again

Zuri love, I'm not trying to panic you but you do need to listen to your body and take pains, particularly at this point in the proceedings, seriously.  A few twinges are normal, shortness of breath and difficulty walking are not.  I know you haven't got 20 or 30 follies but you are still at risk of OHSS, even with just 8-10 follies. So definitely keep those liquids and your protein intake up as high as you can and call the man if you have any problems.  And don't feel bad for asking questions either.  Ok, stuff like knowing precise follie sizes while you're stimming isn't particularly helpful, but you do need to know about fertilisation and things like that and your Dr is at fault if he refuses to pass this type of info on.  

Your set up is similar to mine in that I would see my cons at his office but go into a clinic down the road for EC and ET, and the bloods were done somewhere else again.  So it probably is your doc that you'd need to call for info re fertilisation and it is part of his job to get that information and pass it on to you.  You are not being pushy, this is not about being a stroppy foreigner, it's about being given the info you need in order to make informed decisions and to put your mind at rest.  Just because they're not used to it, it doesn't follow that it's wrong. It's not your fault that most of his patients aren't informed enough or are too intimidated to be able to question him. Besides, who gives a flying fart what they think about you as long as you get the info you need?! You're not there to make friends, you're there to make babies and it's not as if you're asking for the moon is it?!

I agree that their policy of freezing day 2 embies is a bit odd as it would be difficult to know which ones are the best on day 2, but if that's how they freeze em then I guess you're going to have to go along with it.  Perhaps that's how their embryology lab works the best, with day 2 frosties...  

Fish - sorry if I'm speaking out of turn, but is she really worth keeping as a friend?  I mean, if she can't take the time to consider someone else's feelings before she opens her gob then unless she actually has some kind of learning disability then that makes her not a very nice person in my book...  does that sound overly harsh? Obviously I don't know her but it just doesn't seem like the behaviour of a particularly nice person to me...


Pixie hon, sorry you hurt your eye!  Not so dumb really, it was an accident! What are you supposed to do, wear goggles while hanging out the washing?!  If it's any consolation, I managed to scratch my eye while taking out a contact lens not once but twice!

Kate, mind the razor bumps!  Have you got a epilator (or delapidator as I like to call it) they're bloody great, I don't know why I waited so long and wasted so much dosh on wax and all that malarkey!  And is good prep for IVF injections, if you can stand the epilator the ivf jabs will be a breeze! 

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Nix yes you are right, I jut don't like making a fuss, its not in me but I am going to see what he says re fertilisation results on Wednesday

thanks for taking the time to respond


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Having a dvd night so just keepign the thread x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix - i use a razor hun    Not de-fuzzed cos just as i got in the bath ready 4 dh sodding neighbour came again!!!!! So dh sat downstairs 25mins while i had bath on me own an i was so peed i never bothered  

Hi beachy have a nice night hunny


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Oh my god hun, your poor ikkle eye - accidents happen and thank god it wasn't too serious.
rest up hun, take care  

Nix- never used an epilator - do they work on Down stairs lady gardens- well forests ?  
I used to have "it" waxed but not had one since August in case if ffff'd up my baby making chances.

Kate-     for your neighbour hun.

I will text you if I am in the land of the living hun of course xx

Zuri- Hun, are you ok? I must have lots some /missed some posts. Didn't realise you had been so poorly.
Well, I have had my last Menopur and Cetrotide then at 8.30 I have Ovitrelle- it's not a trigger but a ready mixed jab.
My follies are - left side- 23mm, 18mm, 17mm, 13mm and one random tiny one (about 8mm)  and still only one on the right at 17mm.
Womb is 8.6mm thick and E2 is 5500.

Fish- Do you mind if I give you friend a chinese burn? WFT are some people on eh?         


Hi Beachy  

Hi Bobs-  

Right, got my tea on the table and need to book a hotel for tomorrow night in London and pack so I will pop on ever so often.
oh and take my ovitrele at 8.30- better set another alarm  
xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow Anne thats a nice set of follies you have there  23mm thats huge! anyone know what the maximum size a follie can be? mine were just over 21mm I think, no idea about womb lining he just said it wsa nice and thick

So your jab tonight is not a trigger shot? not HCG? I did mine at 7.30pm tonight on the dot so thats it for injections now until Sunday

Do you have to take progesterone pessaries Anne?

I've not been really ill, just last night i was in a lot of pain, reduced me to tears at one point and its painful to walk but not excruciating so its not too bad, just not all that nice, he showed me the offenders when i mentioned it to him and its the follies on my right ovary, its that side that hurts the most and think I have about 7 on that side, there's less on the other side, he thinks that maybe don to the cyst that was removed in Nov

so what time are you in on Wednesday?

x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls -    congrats Anne and Zuri on your fat follys ( love that name ) can't believe it's trigger time for the pair of yous. can't wait for results of EC on Wednesday.     Im at work but will check in as soon as.    

Nix, I don't know squat about the immune issues, humira etc so can't advise on what you said, but isn't ARGC the clinc that is hideously expensive BUT gets good results, in which case I'd try and let go and trust them, it is what you are paying them for and in your position would regret it if I didn't do what they said and had a bad result. Easier said then done I know  

Fish - your 'friend'         

Pix - your poor eye - ouch!  

Miranda - 'empathy of a turd'    

Kate - I hate the defuzz of the lady garden at the best of times, but has to be done cos I go swimming a lot, but to be disturbed by your neighbour like that would drive me nuts - are you the one whose neighbour keeps turning up sloshed?

Still you'll have to get it all in order for your forthcoming appointment, did you say that was on Wednesday?

Ali - sounds like things are going a treat if you are getting twinges this soon, I felt them after the gonal f but not the menopur. Good luck for your first scan.   

good luck sam and natasha for your treatment   

Hi eveyone else love Karen xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi kazzie - yes its me with the sloshed neighbour - but it wasnt her for a change it was dh's mate   

Anne - pack some leisurewear hun loose around the waist, my tummy was really uncomfy all that day  

Zuri hope u feel better today hunny good luck for wednesday with the fat follies hope they all have lovely eggies in them


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Pixie - OUCH!  I'm sorry but it's also a little funny, just the kind of thing I'd do.  Do you have to wear a pirate patch?   

Anne, Zuri - lots of juicy follies, well done  

Fishy - i think you should ditch your so called friend.  You don;t have to make a big thing / announcement of it, just don't involve her in your life.  Give you precious energy and love to people that deserve it  


Take care
D xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Oohhhh I have just read my sheet and it says pack a dressing gown and slippers- I can't wait to show my new red riding hood d.gown off round the wards and my furry slippers    
But OMG NO MAKE UP NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO     

Thanks Karen & Donkey xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi girls

I really cannot catch up with so much chat today but I will do my very best x

Anne & Zuri - Fantabulous news girls - very impressive - and both having EC on the same day!!! Enjoy your drug free days tomorrow and of course so much good luck for Wednesday though you will not need it  

Natasha and Nix - Grrrrrrr!!! I know NOTHING about immunes so am sadly under qualified to offer any advice but I feel your pain so much   I really hope you are both on your way really soon  

Bobbi - tax return - you poor poor thing - I feel your pain too!! 

Ali - well done on all that organic veg, your follies will be lapping it up!! 

Fish - bloody dumb blonde eh, let me at her   glad your sis was there though that must have just about kept you sane!!

Sam - glad to hear that you have a bit of time to think over NY, what were you up to at the ARGC again today?? Hope they were positive and helpful  

Pix - WTF bloody buggering [email protected] blinking clothes peg. Hope that eye is better very soon sweetheart, last thing you need   Did you still manage BMS at the right time?? 

Tracey - I don't know where you are with stuff but am interested to hear you are exploring DE options. You have an appointment? When? Where? 

Kate - good luck with the lady garden pruning, I gave mine a good mowing on Saturday just before Ben got back   did that, painted my nails, put on matching underwear, my god he thought it was christmas!!! 

Donkey - when is your test day - sorry as I am mid post I cannot read your signature!! 

LJ - honey - sounds like you are doing everything by the book for your ttc but I have to agree with Nix (I think?) who said that [email protected] every other day is much less stressful and very effective, you don't need to put yourself or DP under this sort of pressure until you have been trying a while and it hasn't happened, don't lose the joy of the early stages of a relationship with all that charting business  . Your going to get pregnant hon  

Thank you all for your support, it really means more than you will ever know. 

I am feeling rather numb right now (and have TERRIBLE period pain - anyone had a worse AF with the pill - I thought it was meant to be better with pill??), in terms of the scan I have sent an email to Liz Owen requesting one on Thursday morning, so hopefully they will be able to fit me in. All that is left to do now is pray for a miracle     

Axxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

just marking the thread ladies

Hugs to all

Sxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally1973 said:


> Pix - WTF bloody buggering [email protected] blinking clothes peg.


Ally- hun, you are as descriptive as me!!  
Pix- sorry hun, not laughing at you 
Ally- I had a s hite period on the pill hun, quite painful and very heavy


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Ally - sorry you're having such a horrid AF, codine was is always my answer  
I don't test til a week tomorrow...I don't think I can last.  I'm not an early tester as either way I would stress about the result, but it's driving me crazy.  i do feel different and at the moment I m fairly sure i would get a bfp, but that's probably just the drugs   .  Hopefully you'll be soon be suffering the 2ww craziness    

tracey - I don't know much about DE eggs and I can't offer any knowledgeable advice but i can send  

i made spring rolls this evening, very tasty but the house smells now!!

Donks xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ooh, how odd is the Ovitrelle injection!
Hope I did it right, it seemed too easy


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

just marking thread as just got home and need to make some dinns xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi girls

Anne.  I remember when I read the form saying no make up and no nail varnish - I was more worried about that than EC. I always wear nail varnish on my toe nails, I was going to take some to hospital to reapply as soon as they were finished!  Didn't need the slippers. It is very nice at the Lister where you have eggs collected.  You get a telly and everything.  Good luck

Zuri.  Good luck for your EC.  I can't believe they don't automatically phone you the next days with fertilisation results.

Nix and Natasha.  Sorry you are having such a nighmare.  I agree with others that you should trust what the ARGC say, they seem to know their stuff.  You are more likely to regret it if you don't than if you do.

Pam.  I saw your post.  Good to 'see' you again.  

Ally.  Good luck for your scan on Thursday.  Sorry AF is treating you badly.

Donkey.  Things sound very positive for you. I hope you don't go mad on the 2ww.  The second week is the worse isn't it.

Pixie.  Poor you.  Hurting your eye is always so painful. I remember when Marcus managed to scratch Steve's cornea.  They told him to rest it by keeping it completely still with a patch.

As for me.  I had a consult at CRM this afternoon and the long and short of it is - I paid £450 and am now on the waiting list.  They think it will be around 6 months to find me a match.
In the end I decided, rather than mull it over to just shut my eyes and go for it.
I do think there are more issues with having a child with donor eggs when you already have a natural child.  I suppose strictly speaking they would only be half siblings.
I am terrified of doing this and it still not working.  They think my chances are at least 50% of a pregnancy and although that is better than the 5% I had with my own eggs that still leaves 50% chance of it not working.

I can still change my mind I suppose - although it would be a very expensive change of mind.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Evening ladies!  

Anne & Zuri - Fantastic results! Zuri, I agree with Nix that you should contact your doctor immediately if the pain gets any worse... Good luck and lots of    vibes for you both on Wed.

Nix - ARGC helped my friend to have a gorgeous baby boy last Oct after several previous ICSI attempts in 2 different clinics (she had a combo of severe MF, PR and immunes!), so I wish my FSH levels would play ball and I could treat myself there... the final decision is yours but if I were you I would just trust them and throw everything in, you wouldn't want to ask later, 'what if?'  On another note - what is it with the French obsession with sking trips?? My ex used to drag me to those (against my will!) and get really upset if I showed I wasn't enjoying it  

Pixie - Hope you get well soon  

Tracy - Hope all went well with your appointment this afternoon  

Ally - Have everything crossed for you!!!   

Kazzie - Hi there, have you ever had the microflare (short) protocol at the Jinmed? If so, how was it? Is it a good one for poor responders??

LJ - Agree with the others, relax and take it easy... At one point I got so obsessed with timing it that DH got upset, nicknamed our bedroom 'the lab' (cause of all the OPKs, thermometers and etc.) and lost interest in it  

A big   to all I haven't mentioned!

Alegria x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Tracey - this is amazing news. You can change your mind, and if you make the right decision it doesn't matter what it costs   but you have wanted to do this from almost as long as I have known you so for now I think you have made absolutely the right decision. Well done Tracey   

Alegria hon - keep seeing you and asking where you are at with stuff, how are you? Thanks for the support I will never forget the lovely lovely pm you sent me when I was a newbie on here


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Kate

Just wanted to say, your wedding photos are fab! great day to get married (my 5th wedding anniversary!). I hope you didn't mind me looking!

Here's to many more years  

Rachel xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Ally - I'm ok now, thanks darling   Got a bit down last nov when I tried a new tx with the Jinmed here in London but never got to go to Istanbul as, despite my fsh being 9.9 on CD2, I only had 1 follie after 6 days of stimms (femara + Gonal F150 + Menopur 150) and the tx was cancelled....     Also found out I've got a slightly underactive thyroid plus high thyroid antibodies  

Anyway, I'm now working on getting physically and emotionally strong to try again sometime soon (Time is not on my side, I'll be 41 next month   ). 

I'll be thinking of you


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Just lost a massive post    too tired to write it all again. I'll come back tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

You lot are a load of yackers! I try to post, get called away and oodles of new stuff goes on. Bah.

Alegs - I was on 300 Gonal plus 150 Menopur, and the Femara (letrozole) to boot. Are you going to be on a higher dose this time?

Yo Rach! How are the golden girls?

Tracey - it must be kind of a relief that a decision has been made. I don't seriously think that after nine months of carrying that child you would feel any differently about him/her. I hope you've joined some DE threads so you can talk to others about how they felt - I definitely would, if only for reassurance.
Did you not think about Reprofit? 

Pix - your poor eye!

Sorry it's short - I'll be back!

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I am 100 per cent sure I wouldn't feel any differently. I am more worried that he or she might feel different to max and not understand why I had to go down the donor route.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning ladies

I have found out from another FF member who had IVF at my clinic that the reason why they freeze on day 2 is due to their laws here, this is what she just pm'd me

_The swiss law or regulations do not allow them to freeze embryos. Only fertilized eggs at the zigote or single cell stage meaning that the egg is fertilized but not yet starting to divide. So at that point they pick the three that are looking better and freeze the others and those left can only be used for the purpose to achieve a pregnancy for the two partners they came from. Can not be used for research or donated.

All practices have different protocols and his is that the day 2 trasfer is better as the best place for embryos to grow is mummy's tummy where they should be... Some others get results saying its at 5 but at the end I don't think there is a way to really now at what stage is better._

So interesting...... I hope it wont mean any frozen will not be as good, but he seems to think its just as successful as he said they hot lots of FET success last year

Hope everyone is OK, Anne, are you getting excited? will you be sedated for EC? I will have a heavy sedation and will be asleep for about 10/15minutes during the procedure

Tracy - Great news o making a decision, remember its nurture not nature  I think if you have carried a baby and given birth to it then it can feel any less yours x

Pixie - hope your eye is getting better

Well all good here, pains have really subsided, its still uncomfortable and can feel my ovaries are big but nothing thats reducing me to tears thank god 

x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Zuri, so glad you're feeling better.  It's so interesting hoe different countries have different protocols.  You and Anne must be so glad your injections have finished...now time for the dreaded pessaries  

Tracey - Great decision.  I wouldn't worry about the donor egg baby feeling different.  You're its mummy and you carried him/her and gave birth.  

I've just got back from the lovely GP who has given me a sick note and a blood test form so I can get my hcg done next week.  My clinic only do urine tests.  On my first cycle at the Hammersmith I had a blood test and actually got a very very very low hcg which shows something happened, and I'd like to know this time.

My friend is coming over shortly to take me out to go and see another friend whi had a prem baby in mid Novemeber.  In fact she's still not due til this weekend!  I'm sure we will all have a cry as they have both been very supportive of me and the mother of the prem baby had many IUIs and a miscarriage, so she understands more than most.

Have a good day
Love donkey xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

very quiet on here today, where is everyone?

Yes feeling more informed now Donkey, think I should have been told about the laws here though

Enjoy your time with your friends

x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Alegria - so sorry to hear about last year hon, lets hope that this year is better for you  . It is lovely having you back, you have been missed. How did things pan out with your job??  

Zuri - morning! Glad to hear the pain subsided a bit - enjoy your drug free day x

I am realising I am not as chilled as I thought I was!! I am feeling so so anxious today it is hideous, almost had row with Ben before work (we saw that flat last night and it was a dump and I don't trust him to deal with the agents effectively as he can be a real pushover), feel like killing my dad, on verge of tears, WTF is wrong with me, this has caught me completely unaware! I took my first clomid this morning but I dont think it was down to that as I had started being odd before that!

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Ally I'm just rushing out of the door but wanted to give you a big   .  I'm sure it's just nerves, you're starting your exciting / scarey journey agin and understandably you're tense.
Easy for me to say but try and relax, deal with one thing at a time and you can't sort everything out today     

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie as busy with work but Ally Hunny!!! Bless you! try not to worry too much about why you feel so out of sorts, think what you would say to one of us!

You've been through so much in the last few weeks it's not surprising you're out of sorts! Treat yourself with some of the kindness you treat us!

Love & Hugs

Sxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Ally big      hunny, im starting an anxious group if u wanna join, we can sit and be anxious, hormonal and worry together  

Donkey keep away from those peesticks    

Rachel - dont mind you looking at all hunny 

Anne hello my texting buddy u ok petal? 

Zuri - at least u have some answers at last.  Good luck for 2moz hunny  

Tracey - wow only 6 months?  Thats not bad, think if this doesnt work for us, it may give us something to think about  

Hi  to miranda kazzie laura purple ali27 becka fishy steph alegria natasha sam nikki and everyone else  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ally sorry you are feeling so   at the moment, its a lot of you to deal with treatment and sorting out a new place and I know the feeling of thinking hubby is a pushover and wanting to sort it yourself, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning lovelies, 

Thanks for your kind messages and   for those who found my agony funny!!   
My eye is getting better except that I keep winking at complete strangers in the street!   

Ally: Bless you honey. I bet you are all worried about things so it’s just normal you are feeling low. Sending you lots of    

You made me laugh - yes that stupid peg IS all of those things you said honey.  
Yep BMS took place at the weekend and I’m on 2ww now.    Hope the baby won’t inherit my dodgy eye. 

Zuri: Your doc sounds like a real d.ickhead – sorry you have to put up with him hun. I’m sure it will  be fine in the end but the stress you go through by not knowing things is very unnecessary. 

Nix/Natasha: I can only say how sorry I am to hear you are going through some tough time but I really hope it all works out for you in the end. If it was “me” I would give humira another go a) you’ve already done a month so you are half way there b) you won’t have the feeling “what if”. This is just how feel anyway.

Anne: OMG – it all sounds so promising honey. I am so happy for you. Wishing you the best of luck with EC & ET.   

Fish: Your friend – well I don’t know if you can call her a "friend" – sounds like a real bimbo. Unfortunately there are many bimbos out there and we girls tend to attract them. 

Tracey: Hope you find a match very soon hun – don’t doubt about anything you won’t be the first or the last one using DE and everyone seems to be managing it really well .  

Donkey: I found 2ww is the hardest bit of the tx but not long left now – hang in there. 

Ali: How are you getting on with jabs – when is your scan?

Bobby: What the heck is a tax return? How do you even do it   – I’m clueless when it comes to things like that. Anyway hope you’ve managed to sort it out.  

Kate: No I’m no blonde hun but i certainly act like one sometimes. 

   for LJ,Miranda, Laura, Juicy, Beach, Sam, Purple, Rachel, Lainey (where are you by the way?) and everyone else I’ve missed.

Pixie xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Pixie, glad your eye is getting better, it seems like this is the thread for silly accidents! my hotwater bottle burn looks really nasty! and is embarrassing having to explain to acupuncturist, doctor etc... what I did, although peg in the eye is funnier hehe


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pix - glad the eyes a bit better hunny    You winked at any good looking fellas yet?  

Zuri - hi hunny bun hope ur not too nervous


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Mornin' all!

Ally    Chick, you have had to wade thru such a pile of c rap lately, I'd say it was surprising if you DIDN'T feel down in the dumps right now! Hon don't worry about feeling bad, you're going thru a hell of a lot and it's totally normal. I know I always go a bit doolally when I'm starting again! The bad news is, Clomid ain't gonna help. The good news is that it won't last!

As far as the flat is concerned, can you and Ben agree on a list of things you want from your new place? And a list of "showstoppers", things that would mean a definite "NO" straightaway... and then the 2 of you put the hard word on the agent and tell them not to show you anything that doesn't fit the description? Tell them that dragging you to visit places that don't fit your criteria is just wasting your time and theirs, that usually helps them to concentrate! But it is stressful, no doubt about it so have another one of these hon 

Hey Zuri how're you feeling today? I guess that info on the IVF rules in Cuckooclockland must have come as a bit of a shock but at least now it's easier to understand why they do things the way they do. TBH I've never really agreed with the day 2 is better argument cos the womb is the natural place for them to be, mainly because in natural conception at 2 days past ovulation, they'd still be in the fallopian tubes but you can't argue with the law! Also, the ARGC doesn't always do blast transfer and their embryologists use exactly the same argument for putting the embies back sooner, so there must be something in it whether I agree or not! The good news is, they clearly have a lot of expertise in dealing with day 2 transfers and frosties so you know they're on top of their game!   

Hey Donkey - hope you have a nice day with your friends! That's nice that your GP was happy to do the HCG for you, I really don't understand why all clinics don't do this, HPT's are all very well but it's nice to have that unequivocal answer....! Obviously I'd be happier if that answer was an unequivocal yes, for a change 

Tracey - so pleased that you've moved on to the next stage ! Chick I am sure you'll find a way of explaining what happened to Max's little brother or sister in such a way as they won't feel at all strange   If you check out the DE threads there are loads of posts of people describing how they're going to or how they have explained it to their children.. don't worry! That child is going to be loved in exactly the same way as Max and that's the most important thing!

Tash thanks hon for sharing the advice you got from Nikki. I am gonna take the humira and if the repeats show I need another dose, well then I'm just going to have to take it. What is the point of going to this top notch clinic and then arguing with everything they tell me?  Where are you gonna get yours from? And may I ask how much? Last time, I got mine at a french pharmacy, it cost... are you ready... EUR 1137.06! Now given what the exchange rate is doing at the moment, I may well buy mine over there instead...



alegria said:


> On another note - what is it with the French obsession with sking trips?? My ex used to drag me to those (against my will!) and get really upset if I showed I wasn't enjoying it


Oh. My. God. That is _exactly _it! I told DH yesterday that I wasn't going skiing whether it clashed with the IVF or not. It's been a long time coming and I wish I'd said it sooner but I have to accept that skiing is just not for me. He was REALLY p!ssed off and even though I said he should find someone else to take my place so he could still go he threw his own little tantrum and said he's not going either. I even suggested someone who could take my place but he still said he's not going. Whatever, just as long as I don't have to hear any b!tcing about how I'm stopping him, cos I ain't saying he can't go, I'm just saying I'm not interested! I've tried it twice and hated almost every minute on both occasions. What was worse was that he treated me like some kind of whiney, pathetic wimp because I wasn't capable of pretending that I was loving every minute of it. It wouldn't have been so bad if he'd shown an ounce of empathy but I will never forget the time when the boots felt like they were breaking my shins and every step was agony but he was like, oh shut up moaning, and just hurry up, it's supposed to feel uncomfortable. WTF??!! Maybe slightly uncomfortable yes, but it shouldn't have been as painful as it was! I've since spoken to people who've said that I probably had the wrong boots... Anyway, _he_ was ok cos he was snowboarding and those boots are much more comfortable. So he's striding off and I'm hobbling along behind but when I asked him to wait he wouldn't, we had a huge row and he actually walked off leaving me standing there on my jack halfway down a hill juggling skis and sticks in boots I could barely walk in. I don't think I'll ever forgive him for that and it's one of the reasons why I'm never going skiing again. So he's brought it on himself in part! Ha! 

It's strange because he can be so sensitive sometimes but others he's just a total neanderthal! What IS that? Men, can't live with 'em, can't shoot 'em!  

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes Nix its good to now understand why they are doing it this way. They still have good results and also another clinic in Zurich also has a 40% success rate so i am going to stop worrying and just leave it in their hands - it does explain them not calling and telling you hoe the embryos are doing because I assume they just freeze them straight away and hold 3 back

I understand your feeling re skiing, me and hubby are beginners since moving here so were at the same level so it makes it easier, although this is our third season now and he is progressing more than me due to having more bottle and it does frustrate me at times and him that he can't go off an enjoy bigger slopes or that I am left on own when he goes off and does bigger slopes (we're both still at blue run level though although he might have a go at red now) I understand the terrified feeling though but I still love it, always feel nervous though when were on our way driving to skiing each weekend so the nerves are still there

x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

oh no - I typed a post but had to leave my desk - have now missed ten new posts which render mine irrelevant so will come back later 

just wanted to say       to Zuri, Donkey and Ali 

and to Ally too....the clomid is evil honey, of course you felt odd before with anxiety about the cycle but any parental/spousal rages today can be blamed on it and any upset/weird feelings at all, it had instantaneous effect on me and the only good thing was that it stopped just as quickly when I stopped taking it.

be back later


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

oh and Pixie, glad your eye is on the mend...ouch!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I can't believe this - I just typed a MASSIVE post and lost the lot          
back asap 

xxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Juicy: Thanks hun – how is everything with you? How is the bump?  

Anne: Oh you poor little thing with ikkle feet.    Why don’t you try typing it elsewhere and just copy and paste? I’ve been doing that lately after losing a few posts - it’s not a pleasant experience. 

Kate: No idea if anyone I winked at were good looking hun – it’s hard to tell with only one eye operating!   

Zuri :Is your EC tomorrow? What time are you going in? Don't tell me they didn't bother telling you that either?  

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ooh you should both become charter members, you can save your messages as drafts then!  Not that I ever remember to do that but it's nice to know innit?!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies- I will try again  

Ally- Hun, you have got too much on your plate and you can't deal with everything in the most calm way. Ben is the closest person to you so it's normal for yuo to take things out on him (not saying you are but you know what I mean)  
Just rememebr hun, you are on your way again and this time will be your time. Good things happen to good people sweetie (in us in may take some time but it will happen  )
The pill/clomid/stress of flat hunting and general sh it are all contributing and we are all here for you, always know that   

Pix- So glad your ikkle eye is better  

Nix- I have never tried skiing but I can honestley say I don't think it would be my thing. I more of a lie around on a beach with cocktail and a good book  
I am a charter member and a very thick one at that- I will now start to save as drafts  


Zuri- I'm having a GA hun   
Glad pains are better  
7.45 tomorrow for you?

Tracey-  You have made hard decision and You will be an amazing mum and Max will be a lovely brother- and Steve a lovely dad too  
Good luck hun  

Hi Nat - How you doing today? 

Kate- Hi hun. I am sending you so much luck for tomorrow  

   Juicy, Lainey, rachel, Bobbi, Sam, NikkiW, LJ, Laura, Nikki2008, Mir, Beachy, Pops, Fishy, Purple

Off to a hotel later in heathrow (only 40 mins then in) also managed to get parking at Lister tomorrow  
Worried I may need my morning poo just as I get into the theatre    

xxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

must be the day for post losing, just lost mine too!!!

Nix - i get my drugs from pharmasure 01923 233466, speak to Nikki or Debbie, theyre both really lovely and helpful. They give me the humira for £807 incl £20 cold chain courier (this is really important as it MUST be kept refrigerated!! - another drug company who are tiny bit cheaper were just going to put it in the post to me, i will never ever buy drugs from the now as seriously doubt their integrity). They do need a 2-3 days notice to get it in stock, i ordered mine yest and i should get it thurs, so if poss phone them in advance, they'll order it in advance before they get your px. I'm oging to be around the clinic quite a bit over next few weeks so if you're going to be over let me know, we can maybe rendezvous!!

This is much cheaper than Welbeck at bottom of Wimpole St - but they do have 1 in stock - its £1150, altho if you're desperate to get hold of it she said she'd give it to me for £1000 as had been ordered for someone else so sure she'll do the same. Also chaper thatn John Bell & co even with the discount we get from them.


Anne - how're you doing hun? what time's your EC tom? on your way to looking like a cute hippo    

Pix - OMG you're so going to have a squinty baby   

Ally    sorry you're having such a tough time at the moment - get those estate agents on the case and tell them in no uncertain terms that you do not want you're time wasted!!

Tracey - well done for yesterday   i really think you have made the right decision in registering. you havent committed to anything so you can now digest and process the info, go away and talk to others who have been in the DE route and make your decision based on you making the choice and not because you dont think its an option and always wondering "what if"?  


I'm really concerned about the fact that my cycles are so short at the moment - i seem to ovulate around normal day 14-16 but then AF arrives around day 21 - this has happened 2 cycles in row now, i'm only worried as have a no doubt ridiculous fear in my head about when i do my next tx if i get to EC i'm scared my body will then do as has done after ov and AF will come a few days later so then if there are any embies for transfer they wont be able to or AF will come like a day after they and it will all be over??!! Am i being a nutter   



Hi Kate, Fishy, Mira, Laura, Donkey, Zuri xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Girlies  's all round - you are gorgeous  

Nix - great idea on the list, will try and work on that with him tonight, he is calling the guy soon though so hopefully he won't balls it up before we get a chance to map out what we want/ don't want   If I am honest I have become something of a control freak, never trust anyone to do anything on my behalf, IF has made it worse too. Glad you have your decision made so that you can move on with your immunes and closer to your goal  

Juicy - thanks honey - shame I can't explain that to Ben as I know all I will get is   and a look of "here we go again, excuses excuses".

Pix - 2ww - heres hoping you don't need any more IVF honey!!   The strangers you are winking at must think its there lucky day!! 

Kate - Oh yes I am definately up for joining that club of yours!!! Hope we feel better soon  

Zuri - thank you honey pie  

Anne - Hello honey, thank you so much sweetheart, so lovely to know you are there, really it is, never EVER thought I would find such a gorgeous group of gals  online!!   How those ovaries feeling?  

Purple honey - thanks for your support, I was wondering where you were at the other day, when are you coming to the Lister?? 

Donks - I have taken some very deep breaths and am doing my very bestest at trying to relax, on a scale of 1-10 I am still an 8 but that is better than the 11 I was at earlier, I swear I was almost having palputations!! All came on rather suddenly, very odd  

Natasha - will do hon. You are bound to worry about all of those things but IVF is there to overcome issues like short cycles etc (even if you continue having them) and you are in the best hands hon. By the way I realise how easy it is to fret about all this stuff, I do it myself, I think we all do it actually  

So my scan is booked for 9.30am with the lovely Liz (who I adore). Strangely been told that I won't need to wait for a nurse after (are they already preempting my failure  ) but I need a Menopur prescription so I have emailed Jaya and asked her to clarify what exactly 'trial stimulation' means otherwise I will have no idea what I am supposed to be doing when I go to the clinic!! Hopefully I will get a response soon.

Love you all xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello all!
Sorry for being a rubbish poster recently. HOpe everyone is OK
Anne - good luck for your EC tomorrow   - that has come round quick! Are you getting a private jet to Heathrow from Brum?  
Ally - I felt really wierd when I had clomid! 
Tracey - well done for the DE decision  
Mirra - think i missed the 'empathy of a turd' bit as haven;t read back through all!   Hope you are well
Ali   for you
Nix - hope you get your Humira sorted hun   
Beach - happy birthday for a few days ago!
LB - hope the gang OK. Just seen about the octuplets on the news - were those clomid bubs? She's going to BF them all - yeah right  
Zuri - good luck for you too - are you tomorrow like Anne? Sounds like a good crop
Alegria - hi hunny  
LJ - are you getting told off by everyone for being obsessive about TTC you naughty girl!   You in 2WW now??
Kazzie, Rachel, Drooge, Pix, Sam, Kate, natasha, Juice, Purps, Donkey - love to all and those I've missed
We have just had our first night away from Ems while my mum babysat! Was really great, we went running and  had  !! did a duathlon as DH put it!
E is in nursery tomorrow - my first day in the house on my own, got to make a list of stuff I want to do......... its gonna be long!
Love ya
NicksW


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Nix - i find that when i epilate i don;t just remove hairs, my skin gets caught too, not nice on your lady garden area   Glad you put your foot down on the skiing holiday, can you persuade him to take you somewhere nice and hot now  

Donkey - i'm afraid my friend is part of a package, i have a circle of friends that i see often, all the men are friends and part of the football club and the girlfriends and wives are close too, unfortunately she just doesn't have any tact or understanding of others feelings, she;s a nice bimbo, but it does get very irritating   I hope you have a lovely meeting with your friends, can i borrow them too  

Ally - i bet you are glad to have ben back   Being chilled during t/x is almost impossible hun, especially as the girls say clomid is the work of the devil   Hope you're ok, take your time over the flat decision  

Tracey - well done on making that all important decision, i'm sure it will be the right one for you otherwise you wouldn't even have thought about it  

LJ - frightened poor DH last night after telling him about your 'jumping' DP, think he thought he was about to have the same treatment  

Anne - -i'm sure you'll be pooing very early in the morn, everytime i thought about it i was in the toilet  

Anne & Zuri -   for tomorrow  

Nicki - enjoy your day off tomorrow  


Managed to get some BMS in last night after all, bit late, but what the hell, DH made me laugh out loud, he shouted out 'get up there now' to his swimmers after the act  .

Have come to the realisation that MIL isn't going to cough up the funds now until after her house is finished and she knows how much money is left, so feeling very low at the moment, won;t be able to do t/x now until we get any more from her, i think i'll be purchasing my DHEA after my appointment on thursday, that doesn't help with DH's sperm count though, is there anything that can be done for him too, he's on wellman vits at the moment   Need all the help i can get now ladies, after TTC for 13 years with no luck and no t/x on the horizon


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- I think Alls has summed your dillema up hun. And no, you're not being a nutter  

Ally- mean every word hun, without you lovlies f knows how I (and Jason) would have coped  
What day is your scan?
My ovaries are well sore and keep getting stabbing twitches but I am thinking positive thoughts    

Fishy- Ah hun, if I had a spare few grand you coukld have it 
xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fishy - oohh hun im sorry, cant believe m-i-l is she walking round with her eyes and ears closed.  Wish i had some spare cash floating around for you petal   

Anne - not long now petal the ga is lovely hun, i had the best sleep in ages when i had it   

Nix hunny dont blame u one bit about the skiing holiday, i cant think of anything worse at this time of year, you need sunshine a beach petal  

Nicki - hope you have a nice day 2moz and dont miss E too much  

Sorry only a quick one boss hovvering so will catch up later girlies

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tash: No you are not being a nutter – well, only not this once anyway! 

I’ve had short cycles and I won’t be surprised if my AF arrives in a few days as I keep getting pains.   I thought I’d have the same problem during tx but other than my E2 dropping half way through and coming back up the day after everything went OK so try not to worry honey those drugs will sort it all out.

How does it work though - if you ovulate it should technically take 2 weeks before AF arrives so why on earth we get AF much earlier than that?  I wish I had a camera up there so I could tell what was going on in my ovaries. 

Oh by the way - at least I’ll have a baby only with a squinting eye, think about what YOURS is going to inherit   

Ally: Good luck with your scan sweetie – I’ll be thinking of you.  

Fish: Well done on BMS last night. I bet your DH was over the moon. 

Anne: Don’t forget no make up, perfume or nail varnish tomorrow – apparently follies/embies don’t like odour.  

xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Afternoon!

Nix - is your DH unable to ski unless you're there to make him look good? Is that it? Tuh. 

Ally - the build up o tx is the worst and most agonising bit. we've all got to the stage where we crumble because it's finally all happening - you are normal!
You won't know if you need a nurse till you're there - you don't get appts with them, only Liz and the consultants. So no, they're not preempting failure!

Fish - can you not corrow the money knowing that you'll get it back soonish?
I had my DH on tomato soup every day, plus folic acid, selenium, zinc and L-arginine I think.

Tracey - you'll find the words. Just introduce the idea when they're tiny and keep revisiting it, so it doesn't come as a shock when they're 15! You'll be fine - really you will.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

umm pix, what are you trying to say!!!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Ladies - how you all manage to find the cash i don;t know, i think i need to go on that shopaholics program - that;s what DH is always telling me  

Mir - DH isn't convinced she will have the money left the way she is spending, that's why she had to sell up in the first place, as she had over stretched herself and had many large debts   I've thought of asking my parents and paying them back when the money was available from her, but they haven't even got builders quotes yet (even though she moved there in Sept), so it'll be at least another 6 months before it is finished i think, and we don;t know if she will still payout


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Miranda7 said:


> Nix - is your DH unable to ski unless you're there to make him look good? Is that it? Tuh.


hehe! I think that might be it you know! Silly sod he's only hurting himself by saying he'd not going! Unless he's changed his mind too at the thought of another 2 rounds of humira + FET  hhmm, I hadn't thought of that before but it's a possibility! Loooove the new profile pic, he is such a little smiler! 

Pix - You want a camera up your bits? Again? Seriously?!   

Kate - you're gonna have to talk to your boss, this hovering is severely impeding your FF business, it's really not on!

Fish - OUCH!!! Yeah that can happen (happened to me once, YOW!) but you just have to be careful, really careful!!! Also I am doing a gradual kind of thing having been caught out that once! I use the razor attachment to keep things neat around the really sensitive parts but use the epilator everywhere else. And then it's a matter of EXFOLIATE!!! cos you really don't wanna be dealing with any ingrowing hairs down there! Glad you jumped your man's bones last night! If we hadn't been so busy arguing about the skiing, I might have done the same as yes, I too ovulated this weekend! Not that BMS is on the cards with no tubes and my sex drive seems to have disappeared but it's still the best time to get it on innit! Poor Dh must be wondering when he's ever gonna get his leg over! Actually what is that all about, so many of us ovulating at the same time?! I know that if you live or work in close proximity to other women, your cycles coincide but I've never heard of it happening over the internet!    Sorry MIL can't come up with the readies just now but you can kind of see why she'd want to wait. Not that that's any consolation to you guys but who knows, you could end up with a natural miracle, even after all this time - stranger things have happened!

Wotcha Nicks and congrats on your dualathon! I almost felt the urge to go for a run when I read that but it's ok, I'm over it now!

Hi Ally - with you on the control freakery, I'm usually the same and it would drive him barmy but lately I find that I don't really give a flyer about anything so I just let him deal with it all and I think that indifference actually bugs him even more! Eeeh, they're never bloody 'appy are they?!  Good luck for your appy tomorrow!

Hey Tash, at that price I might give pharmasure a call, not sure how much they'd charge to deliver to France but I doubt it would be over 300squids...!

Anne and Zuri - all the best for EC tomorrow!  Don't worry about the make-up thing, believe me when it come down to it, you are not gonna care whether your toes are done or you've got your face on, all you wanna know is how many eggs they got!

I've just had a lovely long chat to a counsellor type person on the phone. She didn't tell me anything I didn't already know and she hadn't really grasped where I'm at tx wise which made me grit my teeth from time to time but it was still good to talk. I'm going to start seeing someone regularly from next week cos i've got to break out of the bad habits I;ve got into, namely not leaving the house all day and spending all my time on the net, even though I love you guys, I think I need to sort out some real human contact apart from my hubby!

Love to all!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Fish - It's time DH asked her straight out, I think - you can't keep dangling like this. Perhaps he could tell her that if she has worries about giving you money then running short you'd be happy to treat it as a loan? You could agree a sum to pay her each month - that way she knows she won't be out of pocket ultimately?
These things have a way of festering, Fishy - get it out in the open before it becomes completely impossible.

Nix - you saying about your tubes reminded me - I've just come from seeing a pal in the village who has three kids and was sterilised at the same time as her C-section in December... one tube has grown back and they're expecting kiddo number 4. It's not fair, is it? She's there like the Old Lady Who Lived in a Shoe, worrying where she'll put a fourth. I've told her she can give me it - we've got room... 

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix/Pix- All varnish removed , jewels will be left at home (apart from wedding rign etc that Jason can have) and I will be fresh faced and ready for action


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes its tomorrow Pixie at 7.45am they did tell me the time but not what to bring or anything!! how's your eye?

Anne you lucky thing having a GA!  I am a bit weird and love GA but am only being sedated for this and will be asleep for about 10 minutes while they do the procedure, but gutted about that really - ah well had enough GA's last year 

Anyway wishing you lot of luck tomorrow Anne, will you be back online in the day? i'll be home by 10am latest here so i'll update you all

x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Miranda7 said:


> Nix - you saying about your tubes reminded me - I've just come from seeing a pal in the village who has three kids and was sterilised at the same time as her C-section in December... one tube has grown back and they're expecting kiddo number 4. It's not fair, is it? She's there like the Old Lady Who Lived in a Shoe, worrying where she'll put a fourth. I've told her she can give me it - we've got room...
> xx


OK. Let me make sure I've got this right. She CHOSE to be sterilised. After her family was complete. And then her tube GREW BACK?!   And now she's pregnant AGAIN?!    Oh FFS!!! If ever I needed proof that God is a sadistic.....


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Glad i have read on her re no makeup! i was not told about anything like that - can anyone else see a pattern forming here?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes. You need to be psychic to have tx in Switzerland!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Mir - had this out with DH myself last night, hence why he is convinced she isn't planning on paying up now until after building done, the annoying thing is that she is spending so much down there on SIL and three kids, plus all that she spent on BIL when he was alive, we have always been self-sufficient and not asked for anything and now we need it, he says he can't ask outright, which i do understand! I suppose we just hope she wakes up with some brains one morning and thinks 'how are they going to pay for next t/x'  

Zuri - my clinic just said no nail varnish, didn't even need to take in slippers and dressing gown as you only strip from waist down! You could always call and ask


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Z- and lots of luck to you too hun   
They said they will let me out between 3/5pm so I wont be back till about 2 hours after that.
I will post as soon as I can .
  

Jesus - Nix, I am with you on Mirandas mate FFS- I love that one


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Zuri - take the dressing gown, better to be safe than naked!

Fish -   It's a tough one honey, I can see why he doesn't like to ask - (my MIL is sitting on about 80K and DH still won't ask her for squat) but I think he might just have to bite the bullet.  Surely he can put it in such a way so as she knows he's not EXPECTING her to fork out, but it's just that you need to know if/whether/when she'll be able to help out so you can plan for the future.  Surely that's not so unreasonable is it

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Zuri- actually they told me to bring d.gown and slippers so as Nix said just in case bring em.
xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Zuri/Anne: Loads of luck to you both.    I hope they collect lots of juicy eggs from you tomorrow. 

Anne: Oh also, don’t forget - no pooing - during EC!!  

Zuri: I’m sure they’ll tell you this but you need to drink lots of water about an hour before ET. Your bladder needs to be full.  

My eye is better -ish hun, thanks for asking. X

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Girls just broke down and sobbed uncontrollably after silly misunderstanding with Ben. I said I was feeling frustrated with Jaya as I didnt really know what my protocol was, he said "have you been emailing her loads", therefore implying that I am some sort of wierdo fertility specialist stalker, I resented his intimation that I was taking up too much of Jaya's time, I had to point out that I thought it perfectly fair enough to ask questions given how much it all costs.....Grrrr!! I just hate it when Ben is contrary, why can he just not say "there there darling, I totally understand why you are feeling like that" etc etc.  Anyway so that I don't bore you all to tears, the end result was quite cathartic, haven't done nearly enough crying recently, think I might go home and use up a box of kleenex balsam 

I am getting serious side effects from Clomid this time!! 

Love y'all xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ally - your probably hormonally reacting to the pill \ coming off the pill.....this sound very normal to me! Add the clomid, the tx looming... and of course your going to be upset. Sorry the flat was rubbish xxx Have you used www.primelocation.co.uk before to search for rental flats in your postcode? It gathers across most of the agents. You also are "very naturally" incredibly stressed about this next cycle.... hugs, you need them.     Try to be calm tonight hon. When is your scan, is it Thursday? xxx

Tracey - I'm really happy for you putting your name on the DE list.  It's a big huge giant step forward, and you will be smiling at your little baby soon enough. Of course the decision to go to DE is difficult for everyone, but I agree when you have one child there are other complications...I think about it a lot. Will my DE child wonder if I love DD more? Will my DE child be jealous of DD in anyway? I'm sure they will love daddy, but will my DE child love me? Will the family dynamic change, with my DE child becoming more of a daddies child?

I spoke to a counsellor about this, who wasn't great, but she did give one good piece of advice about my concerns "It's your job as a parent to make sure the child doesn't feel that way". I think she's right.

I bought two books on DE a while ago, I've only read bits of them so far.
1.	Experiences of Donor Conception: Parents, Offspring, and Donors Through the Years (Paperback), Lorbach.

2.	Having your baby through egg donation, Glazer Sterling

Both of these are from the US. For me it's worth arming yourself with as much info as possible if your going down this road. My only one concern with DE is how is the child going to feel about this?

My friend saw Dr Phil in the US the other day, apparently he had a show on Donor Concevied children. She said Dr Phil said there were 4000 a month donor conceived children in the US at the moment - not sure how true that number is.

Nix <roflmao> Your man and ski trips! It reminds me of my first week ever skiing with my then boyfriend who was also an ex-ski instructor....... I'll never ever forget him standing at the bottom of a steep slope laughing at me sliding down on my butt! Day 2!!!! Gggrrrrr.

Anne & Zuri - all the luck in the world for your EC girls!!! Oh       for you both.

Fish - I'm sorry about the MIL funding problem, especially as last cycle was so so close. Alternatively, anything you could sell? Interest rates are low at the moment, would you risk taking a loan?

I'm not sure how serious the issues are with DH's sperm is.. but LOTS can be done to improve male sperm - much easier than us girls. My friends DH has significantly improved his sperm by 1. No alcohol, 2. No coffee, 3. Not keeping his mobile in his pants pocket or anywhere near his fish-ing tackle  . No laptops on his lap either. There is lots of research - from reputable organisations, like a hospital in the US, to support that mobiles destroy sperm quality - tell him to keep it in a breast pocket, or you'll buy him a manbag!. The uK organisation foresight do great things for sperm quality. You send them a hair sample, and they will test his heavy metal toxicity and vitamins and mineral deficiencies also, and prescribe a program for him. Worth a go. Hair testing is about £70 for both of you. L-arginine is another one. Randine Lewis's book the infertility cure also has a section on improving sperm quality you could read.

PIx & Natasha - Maybe your short cycles are caused by IVF, and you just need some time to settle down? Luteal phase defect can be one cause of short cycles, not enough progesterone produced after ovulation. You can check your progesterone levels by doing a blood test 7 days after OV, level should be over 30. If the follicle - which become the corpus luteum after OV, doesn't produce enough progesterone, you get short cycles.

Mir- you have got to be kidding!!! Her tube grew back! This is all so unfair...Wish I could choose to remove my ovaries and then I could grow new ovaries!

Hello Kate xxx Tell that pesky boss we need you more than he does!

Better go...... promised myself I'd spend less time on FF tonight and more time doing research on whether estrogen priming, IVM and crash IVF hold any hopes as an alternative for us girls. I've been emailing a bit this week with the danish doctor who pioneered IVM, he's been kind enough to reply to my millions of questions. No positive answers yet for PR's but I'll keep you informed if I find something.

Sam xxx

/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Sweetie, hang in there     

thanks Sam

Right ladies, I am gonna log off now so I can go home and get my   together , feed my pussy cats and get on my way to Heathrow to the hotel.
I will be in touch as soon as I can tomorrow and I want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart for everything so far

Love you all
Annne
xxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh Ally sweetheart –  
I reckon crying will do you good cos you are too tense at the moment. If you feel like crying more then just do it – honestly you will feel better afterwards. I’m sure Ben didn’t mean to upset you. Clomid is a very powerful drug, I remember wanting to kill a few people while I was using it. 
Sending you lots of  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Sam - thanks hun, made a note to buy book tomorrow  

Ally - let it out hun  

Anne - enjoy your evening  


Just had a call from DH, he brought the subject up with MIL and she would love to help, but can't commit to anything until after she knows what building costs will be, as we expected   No plans to commit ourselves to more loans etc, want to do this with money in the pocket  

So t/x on hold unless we get anywhere with donoring at appointment on thursday, i think i'm too old and probably not enough eggs to be a viable donor, but would love to at least share my few eggs with lovely people like Tracey and Steph etc, plus the costs of t/x would be less. At least DH was open to it, he thought it was a nice idea, we didn't look into it before as we were in such a rush to get going after so many years, but after doing t/x and knowing so much more about ladies like us and their struggles, i am really open to it now  

Plus going to try the DHEA


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

I really need ur help here as im having a panic.

We have the results of all tests back all ok, well dh's sperm sample seems ok but it reads as follows:-

Appearance - normal                                (who recommendations)
Volume - 3.0ml                                          (2-10)
pH - 8.0m                                                (7.2-
SPERM DENSITY - 10x10^6/ml                      (>20X10^6/ml
MOTILITY - 73%                                          (>50%, OF WHICH 25% SHOULD BE RAPID)

RAPID - 52%
SLOW - 17%
NON PROGRESSIVE 4%

but then it says at the bottom

Insufficient numbers of sperm present to assess morphology.

What does this mean  Surely if dh volume was 3.0ml and the minium is 2.0ml he was withing that range, o how can there be insufficient sperm..... i really am having a panic here thinking something is wrong 

Sorry for the me post


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Kate,
sorry I don't know much about sperm tests but it looks to me as though they had just enough to do the other tests but he needs to provide a bit more than that for them to check the morphology.  Did he do like mine did the first time and decide, "oh they don't really need all that, so I won't put it all in the pot..." Jeez, I could have KILLED him when he told me that!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Kate - I think the numbers of sperm per ml may have been too low for them to look properly. If the count was 10 (with whatever factor)  then its on the low side but counts do tend to vary wildly with each sample. Presume he's had it checked before with no prob?   My DH had a low one once and all the others were fine  - the duff one was maybe left lying around in a local hospital lab for too long! (New X!!) Where did he have it done?  
NikW xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix - no hun he's always been mean when giving his sperm    Have calmed down a bit now if the worst comes to the worst it will just have to be icsi, tho the first cycle we had i only got 2 eggs and they both fertilised so they cant be that bad can they 

Nicki - Yes hun had it checked at birmingham womens and was fine.  Test was done at russells hall hospital, thats the hospital that f**cked up his first sample by leaving it 4 hours before taking it down to microbiology.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls I'll try again today and see if it works  

Kate, I can't see a figure there for the actual sperm count? I wonder if they will request a retest soon as they didn't do the morphology, sorry I can't understand what they mean either about not enough  

Ally sorry about feeling down  , the clomid definately made me feel low and emotional that is for sure, hope you find a decent flat soon. Good luck for your treatment   

Anne and Zuri, good luck for EC tomorrow, I can't wait to hear how many you collect, bet there will be more then you think   

Tracy, good news about signing on for a ED, now you have a plan of action to work towards. I too would be concerned about how the child might feel,  but your little one will be genetically related to your DH and Max, and having carried him/her for 9 months you deifnately will be the mother no doubt about it.    By the way what clinic does CRM stand for?, sorry everyone but I am rubbish at the abbreviations for the well known clinics!

Natasha - if you have an IVF cycle, they generally give you progesterone treatment anyway because a corpus luteam will not be formed as usual in a natural cycle so that will take care of any potential short luteal phase.

If are going for it naturally and want to lengthen your LP then I think it's vitamin B6 or vitex. You could however get it checked by a doctor as suggested by one of the other girls, they then may give you progesterone supps.

Fish - sorry about the money not being forthcoming soon from MIL   but you know where you stand now even if it is disheartening to have to wait. The foresight vits that Sam mentioned I have been doing them ( as has DH ) for the 14 years that I have been trying to complete my family. In fact just sent off a retest hair sample ( DH was not happy with the cut I gave him to achieve his   )

They are worthwhile I think though very expensive, be warned, but then everything is in this business.

I have just started the DHEA and think that is worthwhile you doing especially now you have to wait, perhaps see this as an opportunity to do all those things that take time to work so you are raring to go when the time comes round, will you stick with Oxford or move clinics? I go to JR for my monitoring before flying out to Turkey, have you considered the Jinemed?

I think Sam covered most of the improvement for Sperm, but getting DH to wear boxers is a must, and I also believe the effect of mobiles so close to the tackle   

Nix   DH racing off leaving you in those horrible boots, no wonder you never want to go again, I don't blame you. I am nervous of heights so wouldn't dream of going sking even if begged so feel your DH was lucky for you to give it a go!

Alegria, no I didn't do the microdose short protocol but my friend who is 40 did and she is now expecting triplets! It can be a very effective protocol for some people, is that what the Jinemed recommend you do and would you start it all over here and then fly out?

I didn't go to the Jinemed, I went to the Memorial and did antagonist (SP?) protocol of 450iu gonal f with a couple of days of Menopur thrown in at the end before trigger, with cetrotide to stop premature ovulation. I collected 8 eggs that made 7 1st class embies but after PGD I only had one healthy one left which resulted in a BFN. the second time I went on long protocol lucrin (lupron) with a equal split each of 225iu Gonal F/Menopur but unfortunately I cancelled as two eggs raced of infront and didn't want to take the risk on only two when only got one healthy out of eight. 

Jinemed and Memorial think I may have been shut down too much by the DR drug plus it made me lose quite a bit of hair  

I think I will be going to Jinemed next time for a change as I have looked into their experience of PGD better now and am happy.
The Jinemed do seem to get a lot of people pregnant plus I know I will be able to talk in english to the docs doing the scans, which I wasn't able to do most of the time at the memorial which led sometimes to misunderstandings and was not good for a control freak like me! I also had to make sure I was there about 16.00pm in the afternoon at the latest from flying in which was tricky, I believe there isn't such a time limitation with the Jinemed.  Good luck for your next treatment.  

hi Nicki great to see you back, good to hear that you got a night out and I totally relate to the long list of things to do whilst babe is being looked after by someone else!  

Bobbi glad to hear you survived the tax return hell  

Hi everyone else, Miranda, Steph, Laura and everyone else that I haven't mentioned

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow - that was observant of you Bobbi! Cheers dear...

Yeah, you couldn't make it up, about my neighbour, could you? I mean, in one way poor cow - they're struggling financially too. But on the other hand, bloody hell - does God ever look at the people left and divvy the kids up at all?

Fish and Karen - a mate of mine succeeded on Foresight - Bananagirl. I went to drama school with her! If you search for her send her a message - she'll tell you about all that kinda stuff. Think you have to be a little obsessive though...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Kate - the difference between RHH and the Women's is that womens do fertility stuff and so are far more experienced in processing the samples - thats what I was told by my consultant when looking at run of the mill hospitals compared to fert places   I'm sure its just a blip. They left it to ferment I reckon!  
Kazzie - have just got some mince out of freezer and have added 'make spag bol' to my list tomorrow!  
Hello Bobbi!
Mirra - can't believe your neighbour - some people eh! Its deffo more unreliable being sterilised at C section as everything is all swollen - i bet she was warned  
NW


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nicki thanx petal have had a breezer and some chocolate and am calming down a bit now   still v. nervous about 2moz tho, why am i such a crying wimp today 

Miranda - if ur neighbour cant afford another one, tell her 2 send it round to ours, i'll have it 

Bobbi - glad u got tax return sorted hunny 

Kazzie - christ hun hope they dont ask for sample 2moz - dh cant do one on spec  if we get to ec this time we will be going down night before and taking lap top to have a look see at redtube to get him going then take sample with us to clinic

Anne and zuri - good luk to both of u for 2moz   

Hi to everyone, need another breezer and just a bit more chocolate


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Popping by quickly to send loads and loads of luck to Anne and Zuri - I'll text you too Anne incase you dont log on again.    

Will try to catch up properly later.

Having 4th jab shortly.  First scan is this Friday at 12pm.  

love to you all


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just in from italian and wanted to wish Anne and Zuri lots of luck for tomorrow        will try and log on tomorrow for updates x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Zuri & Anne - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Anne and Zuri GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!!      
xxxxx


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello am new to thread

just to say good luck to Anne and Zuri  

I too was supposed to be going for EC on 30th but have abandoned my first IVF at day 8 of stimming due to very low E2, only 1 folly(11mm) rest tiny antral ones and pathetic thin lining. I was on the LP gonal F started 225 upped to 450 had no s/e but obviously ovarian response was rubbish. ran out of drugs so opted to cancel rather than fork out more, and will wait for different protocol next time .IUI not an option as MF, and volume v low.
Whilst i wait for the next one does anyone have advice on how to get my E2 levels up, and if I should begin DHEA? and where do I buy it?? my FSH was 8, 6m ago-but they never repeated it at my clinic or did amh- Can it suddenly go high? i've said theyve got to do it b4 next one!

I had been taking fertilplus for several months last year-although helped the endo-could this have affected my levels. its got black cohash agnus castus, all the usu vits. I did have a PG when taking agnus castus when i was 37(m/c). Am a bit shocked that my ovaries are' knackered' ok yep am 40- but everyone says i look 32   so forgot the inside of me was aging! 

Really want my DS to have a sibling. I am soo lucky to have him but it still hurts when u so want another.

Hope you allget your dream one day  
pinkpear


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne and Zuri - good luck for tomorrow - heres for a bumper crop of PR eggies!!!!!!!!

Pixie pops - thanks for text sweets - I am fine just a bit emotional - it dawns on you when you start that you are just that little bit closer to (a) your goal or (b) failure. I will be fine though.

Bobbi - glad you are out of tax hell, it seriously sucks doesn't it!! 

Steph - thanks for my lovely ** bear - how are you and the bump??

Anne - thank you for your lovely text honey pie - really really sweet of you. Got EVERYTHING crossed for you my love.

Unfortunately the tears would not come on cue, I havent had one since I got back and I wanted to sit surrounded by a huge pile of used tissues!! Oh well just stuffed my face on steak, sweet potato wedges and a lovely salad. Feel so so stuffed. Oh well definately upped the protein quota tonight, swim in morning to work it off!! 

I am sorry to those that I have advised not to exercise, I am so into my swimming, power walking and gym sessions I have realised that I cannot give them up completely. They keep me sane. I thought maybe I would knock the gym bit out and just swim and walk, that has to be okay doesnt it??

Kisses   A xxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

God I'm so behind - It's like we need an omnibus edition to help catch up if you're off for a few days!

Jo - I fell off my diet wagon too on the first week - went crazy but just got back on the wagon this week and lost 3.5 lbs! Don't beat yourself up about what has been, just start with a clean slate today.   It's hard with expecting things isn't it? It's just so unfair. Hope you can let off your steam within these walls

Zuri - woo hoo! 10 follies is absolutely amazing - that's wonderful. Exciting time ahead    

Donkey - you're doing so well sweets. Hang on in there, not long to go now. Everything crossed for you, I hope this is your time

Tracey - wow, that's come round so quick. I would have paid the cash too I think and what fantastic odds! Do you think there would be too much difference to how you feel once you held that baby in your arms after carrying it for 9 months? I bet you'd love him or her just as much as Max. I'm sure surrounded by your love any baby would feel no different to Max. You would have wanted them soooo much that you went to extra special effort to get him or her in your life.

Algeria - hello there!

Laura - that's absolutely incredible about your nan! Superwomen must run in your family! Can't believe they are out growing clothes already - what are you feeding them woman?! Ferrero Roche?!

Ally - Oh Ally - I've been catching up a few days at once and you were sounding so up honey, sorry to hear you've had a nose dive sweetie. Try to hang on to that positive head space you had only a day or so ago if you can as it will make everything else easier to take in your stride, easy to say I  know, especially when you've been through so much. Good luck with all the flat bits and bobs. Glad you had a good pamper - I think I need to follow your example. I need to sort my nails out, defuzz the garden and paint my toenails, just can't be ar sed at the moment. 

Natasha - I've not heard of a lot of your terms there - what's humira? ivig? cytokines? Still pretty green! 

Sam - NY baby! I've only been twice and I loved it, I can understand the fear of the unknown though, especially when something so important as tx. As the other gals have said - you'll get some great tx over there. We thought DP might have a job in Hong Kong for a bit and I had the same freak out and I was worried about not having a support network if we were lucky enough to get pg but I think making new friends is always accessible, especially in the States where everyone loves a British accent! Good lucj and keep us posted

Ally - hello, we've not "spoken" before. I just wanted to say I think you're amazing for taking this path. I hope you find your happiness and you can lean on us when you need some extra support.

LittleJenny - whoa there!!! And breathe  Sounds like you have all bases covered as fasr as BMS is concerned and DP must be grinning from ear to ear, especially since you were apart for 12 days with no nookie. I reeeally hope one of those hit the spot! Can't you get oral tablets for yeast infections now? 

Anne - nearly there!!! So fab you have a great bundle of follies there, everything crossed for lots of eggies for you honey and hope it goes brrriiiillllliiiantly tomorrow!

Bobbi - tax return? Ouch! 

Fish - I always find a few glasses of vin rouge does the trick to get me feeling fruity! That was pretty rubbish of your friend, it's a blinking minefield emotionally isn't it?  Sorry you've had the rubbish news about the delay with MIL but sounds like you're making most of the time by getting down with DHEA  

Nix - oh chick, what a pickle! I've not really got a Scooby about the immunes business so I'm in chocolate teapot territory (but jees it sounds expensive!). Part of me is envious of you being a lady of leisure but I bet it can appreciate it rather dull after a while. Probably a silly question but can you not get tx in Paris? What are the clinics like there? I've always been too chicken to try an epilator - is it really within the realms of woman kind without crying?!

Miranda - gorgeous new pic - smiley mum and baby. CUTE! 

Pix - blinded by a clothes peg?! OOOooo la la! Glad you're ok though oney

Beach - hope you enjoy your film

Purple - hello lady, how are you at the moment?

Nicks - woo hoo! Sounds like you've had a great time! Glad you managed to get some time to yourselves, certainly sounded like you made the most of it  

Kate - I wish I could offer some soothing words about DH's sperm but I've not got a Scooby as we're in PESA territory. Your wedding pics are lovely  

Well things here are ticking along.... 3 weeks until tx starts - gulp! Have been pretty good on the diet this week and have been walking up to my desk every morning - 5 floors up. I'm a mess when I get there but it is getting easier. Did Mel B's work out vid tonight (well 3 sections of it) and almost died. DP joined in too and was hilarious as he has no coordination whatsoever - arms flailing everywhere. I think he was shocked at how hard going girly aerobics could be!

Did you hear about the octuplets?! Bleeding hell!!!! 8?!?!?! I heard there was no comment about whether conception was assisted but surely it has to be?! 

Hating work (is anyone not?!) and finding it hard to get myself motivated, even with my new job around the corner (which is really unlike me). I've had it with the City and dealing with moany ar sed traders who I have very little sympathy for when things go wrong (gosh, isn't it really terrible that you've lost £100,000 today. Excuse me if my sympathy levels are, well..... zero). I've looked in to doing an acupuncture course and think that's going to be my exit plan. I love going myself, I really like the idea of helping folk and the whole area of Chinese medicine really interests me. I'd love to own my own time and have something that's flexible. So many dreams!!  

Love to all
Lucy xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lucy      do these city traders not realise how many rounds of tx £100,000 buy us on here selfish gits.  I would love to change jobs and do less hours but money will not allow it at the mo   Ooo only 3 weeks to go hope ur keeping nice and calm - unlike me. 

Ally hope ur feeling better today hun you put me to shame with ur excercise i just cannot get motivated into doing anything apart from eating chocolate at the mo  

Hi pinkpear - sorry about ur cancelled cycle hun i know how it feels  

Ali27 - good luck for the scan on friday petal     

Hi beachy alegria and everyone think im gonna log off in a bit as my head is going round and round and really need to pull myself together and get a grip   What the hell is wrong with me tonight? 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

OOoo Kate, will we be cycle buddies?

Anyone know if too much fruit/ veg can play havoc with your digestion?! I know it sounds mad but I'm being really good on WeightWatchers and the days I have home made zero point soup (so it's ALL veg, nowt else) I'm having AWFUL stomach cramps (so bad that I'm doubled over) and the trots at around 10pm. I'm then fine until the next night. It only happens on soup days so it has to be related. I'm having porridge and banana for brekkie, snacking on fruit during the day and then whatever meal in the eve. Is it possible that too many veg give you the runs?! 

Lucy x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

sorry I have been so rubbish at posting lately and have fallen behind - just wanted to say:

*Anne* and *Zuri* - good luck at EC tomorrow - hope you both get some tip-top quality eggs   

*Fishy* - sorry about MIL/cashflow - Pyconogenol is an excellent supplement to get your hubby on, my DH's sperm really improved after a few weeks and think Ophelia's DH did well on it too - you can buy on eBay (also called French Pine Bark Extract)

Speaking of *Ophelia* - you OK hon? hope all is well with you and bump, sorry if you tried to PM me - I didn't realise inbox was full/overflowing as my Charter membership had expired - sorted now 

*Ally* - good luck with both treatment and the flat sweetheart 

*Laura* and *Mira* - loved the new photos on ********  Laura - so glad your Nan got to see the chips  bless her, I hope things pick up for her off the medication 

*Alegria* - Jinemed wanted me to go on the microflare protocol on my last go but I ended up choosing the Letrazole protocol as the first time I tried it got cancelled, and I wanted to see what would happen if I could see a Letrazole protocol cycle through. I read mixed reports on it on the net at the time, like Kazzie said it works really well for some women, especially difficult PR/older cases - I think many clinics no longer use it though and it is seen as an "old" protocol, although is still quite widely used in the US. I would give it a go, if you already tried the Letrazole protocol and it didn't work. Good luck sweetheart, whatever you decide 

*Sam* - New York sounds great! another great clinic there is Cornell, who are particularly good at ICSI/male factor problems, so I've heard. Good luck!   

*Tracey* - that's great that you only have to wait 6 months for donor eggs in a clinic in this country!  is this in London? Reprofit's waiting list is now up to around 11-12 months, though I would imagine is quite a lot cheaper. If you haven't already, take a look at the donor egg/sperm boards - I lurked on some of them for a long time while waiting for my DE treatment, it really helped me get my head around it - and there are lots of other FFs having DE tx with older OE siblings. I think the Donor Conception Network publish a variety of material about telling children (including older children I think) about DE, might be worth a look on their website?  Good luck sweetheart    and feel free to PM me anytime 

I'm great  now over 21 weeks, getting bigger, feeling well and time is passing sooo fast! Gotta dash - lots of love to everybody I've missed -    to anyone who needs it and    to those of you who need one! 

Steph xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Lucy - sounds like you are doing well on your diet.  I read something in my Zita West book similar to what you are describing with the soups - I am trying to find it now.  When I do I'll post it.  It was nothing to worry about but did state something about soups causing some gastric irritation.   

Ally - big big   for you.  Sometimes these emotions can creep up on you when you least expect them to, dont they?  But I think if i worked with my dad I would want to kill him   and if ben had made those comments to me i would have been upset and felt let down so dont be hard on yourself  

Kate -   for you too.  Hope you get your head together.  Good luck for tomorrow - who are you seeing?  

Pinkpear - sorry that your tx has been cancelled.    What advice adn feedback has the clinic given you?  Where are you beign treated?  
You can get DHEA on the net - agestop and biovea websites.  Others on here are far more "qualified" than me to discuss it.  They should be along soon.   

Hi Steph!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lucy - we may well be hun am hoping cos my af's are usually regular they may let me start sp on 2nd day of next cycle if so should be around 20th/21st feb

Ali seeing sam abdallah tomz hun, think he deals with the no hopers 

Hi steph lovely bump


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just popping on to say a really big good luck to Zuri (already posted to Anne on Lister thread).
Will be thinking of you both tomorrow.   

Tracey - Good for you moving ahead with the DE. I have looked a little into donor eggs and had an appointment booked to go to Instituto de Marques in Barcelona as no waiting list but incredibly expensive - I didn't think I was going to get a chance to try IVF at that point. I totally agree with you about it being more important to give your child a sibling that is at least related to them and partner, this is how I feel and how DP feels so if things don't work out if we can manage to scrape any more money together I will go for it with DE. I think to carry that baby is going to be the most incredible thing after wanting it for so long you can but only celebrate if it happens. There are obviously lots of anxieties attached but like Steph mentioned I came across the Donor Conception Network which is apparently a good place to go for advice. I would like to ask you a bit about CRM so will send you a PM another time rather than bore everyone!

I have done 2 Menopur injections now and it was much easier tonight - last night was a bit of a disaster. Scan on Friday after only four days of stimming - going to go and do some positive thinking.

Missy x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Missyg - good luck with the positive thinking!   I try to do visualisation cometimes but end up drifting off and day-dreaming about something totally unrelated!!  

Kate - Sam Abdullah is the head honcho at the Lister! You are lucky.  He has done lots of research into women with high FSH and IVF.  I'd love to have seen him.  xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ali27 - thanx hunny that makes me feel a bit better, feel like the last 2 cycles have just been the docs playing at being docs if that makes sense - tho dont wanna get my hopes up too high 

Im slighty tiddly and just wanna thank all the ladies on here for being so supportive and helpful since i've joined.  I hope we are all successful in our journeys 

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

a real quicky to say     to ann and zuri

hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Just a quickie......

Anne/Zuri - wishing you bundles of luck today.  I hope you get loads of eggies    

Tracey - glad the appointment went well.

Kate - good luck today too  

Back later when I am up to date  

L x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Good luck Anne and Zuri!!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi girls

Just a quickie, just got back

They got 9 eggs!!!!

back on Friday, will know then how many fertilised!

xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning Girlies,
kate - how are you this morning hon - hope you've sobered up   Chocolate and alcohol (although not Breezers - yuch!) are DEF the way forward.

Lucy - well done on the 3.5ib weight loss! Good on you. I'm sure the soup is making you poo more and giving you the trots because of all the extra fibre - it's good for you to have a clear out. Your body should adjust to an extent. 
I did pull myself together and get back on the wagon after the weekend and am sure I won't have done too much damage. Ally, I'm with you on the addiction to exercise - it makes me feel so much better too. I did a spin class last night and went for a run this morning. I don't weigh myself as my weight can fluctuate by 5 ibs from day to day, which can be really de-motivating.

I'm hating my job at the moment too  

Anne and Zuri - good luck with EC today. I have everything crossed for you.

I'm with you all at the moment on the WTF re. Miranda's friend who grew the tube back.   I'm going through a real self-pitying "why me" stage at the moment - I really need to pull myself together.

Loads of love to you all - your a great bunch of bright, funny and amazing women!

jo xx

PS OMG - just saw your post Zuri - 9 eggs. Congratulations!!!! (and how early was your EC!!!)


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Jo, it was at 7.45 this morning but I'm an hour ahead of you guys, I left clinic at 10am home about half an hour ago 

Yes very pleased with 9!! wonder if the acupuncture has helped me get more eggs!?

x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Bobbi - morning sweetie - sorry you're feeling the same - it will pass, i'm sure, and we'll be back to our normal, happy bunny status  

Zuri - ah, I forgot about the time difference. Go and put your feet up for the rest of the day - good job done x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

bobbi3 said:


> feeling a bit like a bunny boiler at the moment


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

team PR - I need some DHEA advice.

I've been taking it for 6 months now - just coming to the end of the supply. I can't decide whether it's worth ordering another 6months worth. How long did the women in the studies take it for?

I am having some side effects, a few spots and some mood swings, but they are bearable, especially if it works and I get pregnant.    So far, I have no idea if it's been working for me, as I haven't had my FSH or AMH re-tested, and I haven't had any tx to see if my ovarian response has improved. I haven't had that natural BFP I've been hoping for either.... 

So what do you think - is it worth taking for another 6 months, or would it have done it's job by now? The other thing that may be relevant is that I only have 1 tube, so TTC naturally will probably take me longer than those with 2 anyway...

any advice gratefully received x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Just a quick one from me as work is getting stupidly busy  

Zuri: Fantastic news hun - I am so happy for you.          

will be back later.

pixie xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks Pixie  x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Zuri - that is great news!! I am so pleased but I have to say I am so sorry you went through all the hell of being told you were likely to be a poor responder and you weren't at all!!   The outcome is great but I would resent the fact you had to go through so much!   On the freezing front - my guess is that given the law you'll find your clinic is pretty experienced at freezing what they can freeze cos they know what they are doing.  Just as in Italy docs tend to be good at freezing eggs cos they can't freeze embies! 

Pixie - Sorry about your poor eye.  Hope it is getting better!  I am now on the 2ww too! 

Donkey - PUPO lady; glad you have an understanding friend!  I think we have seen how hard it is when people don't understand!

Fishy - sorry about the money woes on top of everything else.  I think now that MIL know of the need she may work more quickly to get it done.  I certainly hope so.     BTW the "jumping" on DP became less sophisticated as time went on.  When I first saw the EWCM I did at least change into some agent provocateur stuff.  A couple of days later, however, I just clambered onto him!!  

Jo - personally I would carry on with the DHEA.  It is not going to do you any harm and your levels will basically drop back when you stop taking it.  If you want a "break" from it then I can understand that but I wouldn't give up on it totally.

Pinkpear - so sorry you have been through a cancelled cycle!  When is your follow up?  Remember a lot of ladies go through this and end up having successful  cycles so there is a lot you can do.   

Lucy - hello; not long until treatment for you! 

Miranda - can't believe your friend with the tube regrowth!!  My sister's cleaner had a tubal ligation reversed at 41 and got pg a couple of months later which was gutting to Kate at the time but your story tops that! 

NicksW - I still love Emily Alice's hair! It is so fab.   Hope you are enjoying the time off!

Natasha - I honestly think your recent IVF has thrown your cycle of whack.  A lot of people take a while to resettle.  I would try not to worry. 

Alegria - hope you are doing ok.  I really think that your thyroid may be a key thing to sort out.  Even my GP knew that thyroid function is crucial to fertility so I would really focus on doing as much as you can about that. 

Sam - hello there.  Thanks for the sperm info.  I have got DP on vitamins and keep nagging about the mobile!! 

Tracey - well done on taking that step.  As Ally says, you can always change your mind.  I am sure you would handle things with a donor conceived child and Max just fine.  It is so good that you are already sensitive to it. 

Ally - sorry you are so stressed but, as everyone says, it isn't at all surprising.  You have so much going on.  Sorry AF is being painful but I am still pleased she came ok, since I think that would have been more of a worry for you.  Take care and try and give yourself a few treats - you definitely deserve them.    

Nix - I don't blame you at all on the skiing and I hope DP clams down.  I'm not really a skier myself - have been a few times but it just isn’t my thing!

Anne - everything is looking so good for you; I really hope it all goes well today.  Thinking of you!  
  
Hi to Ali, Purple, Steph, Bobbi, Kate and anyone I have missed.

Thanks for all the advice - I think I do need to calm down.  I had slight cold symptoms yesterday and caught myself googling to see if that could be an early "sign".  Sure enough I found a ton of people who said yes it was but I have a suspicion that if I googled "seeing visions of pink gorillas, early pregnancy" I'd come across someone who swore that sightings of colourful primates were a sure sign!  In reality I know that five days post-ov is still too early to feel anything at all, despite there being people who will say they felt fertilisation occur or something!!!  I will TRY and chill out!

I spoke to Kate yesterday. she and the twins are doing fine.  I am helping her sell some stuff she doesn't need on ebay at the moment - she hasn't got time to list!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, Anne's husband here just bringing a quick update on her condition from her bedside, so forgive my typos - iPhone's aren't the easiest things to type on!

She's a little groggy, but OK and getting better all the time.

We've harvested 3 eggs this morning, but due to my low count, we'll have to go the ICSI route. Given the initial prognosis when we first started this journey, it's more than we could have ever dreamed of, so we're optimistic and very hopeful.

Anne (and I) thank you all for your messages of love and support - this journey would be immeasurably more difficult without it.

Anne will probably be back online later today to fill you all in more fully.

Thanks again
Love
Anne & Jason
x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

that's fantastic news well done Anne! Think it's good you're having ICSI - we're having ICSI also as it's standard practice here and obviously gives slightly better chances 

I'm also replying from iPhone while on the sofa with feet up 

X


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Well done Zuri what a wonderful haul!

Anyone heard from Anne??     hope all well there xxxx UPDATE: Just read Jasons post - Ahhh Jason thanks for letting us know - this is brilliant brilliant news!! Absolutely wonderful! Give Anne a big hug and kiss from me xxxx

Jo - DHEA really tough one hon, I took for 6 months and stopped when I went onto pill for this tx. I felt that I could confuse my body, estrogen from pill, estrogen from TCM, testosterone/ estrogen from DHEA. I only hope I have given it a good enough shot, I did take 75mg for a while but was mainly on 50mg as it made me really emotional on full dose. I feel that if you are doing okay on it you may as well keep going for a bit longer but may be very interesting to see if you FSH/AMH has changed, have you thought about getting a retest? I was tempted but was so scared of finding out it was worse, and that outweighed the joy I new I would get if it was better!! I may well go back on the DHEA when this cycle is over.

Bobbi - sorry you are feeling sh!tty hon, comes to us all from time to time I am afraid, must be because your follow up is looming, you are probably subconciously anxious about that.

Missy -    

Ali - thanks hon - nice to hear that I am not just losing my marbles 

Pix - glad to hear you are busy - time you did some bloody work 

Kate - great you are seeing Sam Abdullah - Jaya says that when they get a difficult case pregnant she and Sam rush to the staff room to celebrate, they really really love what they do and particularly the difficult ones like you and I, lets hope this is a wonderful kick off for your cycle!!

Lucy - hating work - check, on diet - check, want to be an acupuncturist - check!! I am with you on all those things. I think the work thing is particularly difficult, I think IF really puts it all into proportion and makes you realise how futile so much of what you do is!!

LJ - Thanks hon - more chilled again today - you cracked me up with your


LittleJenny said:


> Thanks for all the advice - I think I do need to calm down. I had slight cold symptoms yesterday and caught myself googling to see if that could be an early "sign". Sure enough I found a ton of people who said yes it was but I have a suspicion that if I googled "seeing visions of pink gorillas, early pregnancy" I'd come across someone who swore that sightings of colourful primates were a sure sign! In reality I know that five days post-ov is still too early to feel anything at all, despite there being people who will say they felt fertilisation occur or something!!! I will TRY and chill out!


    

Hiya Popsi, Lainey, Tracey, Steph, Mir, Natasha, Beachy, Becka (come back!!), Nix, Nikki, NickiW, too many others to remember but thinking of you all anyhow!!

I am feeling better today, did my 45 min swim before work so I am sticking to my healthy plan so far, trying not to put on a stone this tx!! It makes coming out the other end empty handed even harder to take!!

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Zuri - message from Anne: "Wow, that's brilliant brilliant news, well done!!"

Love
Anne
x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Gals - just on for a few secs.

Pinkpear - just wanted to say I'm sorry for you too hon xx  I don't know as much as some of the other girls, but I'll tell you what I can.  Short protocol appears to work better than LP for poor responders, so it maybe a protocol issue for you. 

DHEA has been shown to improve egg quality in some women, some of the other girls maybe able to post you the best site to buy from....who is doing the micronosied one now? Is it Biovea?  

You shoudl probably have your FSH and AMH tests done, as it may help your RE to determine a better protocol for you. Come back on and let us know what your results are.


Good luck Anne & Zuri!!



Hugs to you all


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne -      - 3 eggs is marvellous!  I am so pleased you are having ICSI as well.  Personally, I think ICSI should be the rule rather than the exception since it does increase your odds so much so I am with Zuri's clinic here!  But, Anne, you are so far from where you expected to be - brilliant news!

Ally - glad you are more chilled today and that I raised a smile.    

Sam/Pinkpear - you can get micronised DHEA from www.dhea.com


/links


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

oh i didn't see!! Well Done Zuri & Anne - thanks for keeping us updated Jason!!

Woooowwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Anne  and Jason - brilliant news - well done!!!!!

LJ and Ally, thanks for the advice on the DHEA - i think I'll try and stick it our for another 6 months. Ally, I am sorely tempted to have my AMH and FSH tested again, but like you, I'm scared in case the results aren't good! Don't think I can face it at the moment, but we are starting to think about a tx cycle once I've lost a bit more weight (gulp!) so will have AMH and FSH tested before that to see if it's worth trying tx.

jo x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne/Jason: Fantastic news! I'm so happy for you guys. 

Let's hope next time we hear from Jason is going to be about the birth of their baby/ies  

ps: Sorry Jason - I didn't mean to cut you out until then but you know what I mean  

Ally:



Ally1973 said:


> Pix - glad to hear you are busy - time you did some bloody work


  

Oh what can I say Ally - you are absolutely right! I am about to be promoted as well  

I'm glad you are feeling better today 

LJ: Yep I am also on 2ww but mine is a long shot hun  

Sam: I am in the search of a good acupuncturist but don't want to spend ridicilous amount of money. I know you go to the Zhai Clinic but do you know anywhere else you could recommend?

Jo & Bobbi:  

Pixie xxx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, well done Zuri just gone back and seen your news this morning! What a bumper crop! Who ever told you you were a poor responder and why did they? I would give them a   for putting you through all the worry. Anyway great news.    

Anne have posted on the Lister thread.

Hi Jo just wanted to add my thoughts on staying on the DHEA - I would if I was you at least up until tx. My worry is if you come off it it can take a while to build up again - this is only from my experience and from what I am learning on this forum I think I am further into POF than most as if I come off the DHEA I just start getting menopausal symptoms. Also when I asked the doctor at CHR how long I should stay on DHEA for in the long term and he just said until you get pregnant!

Hi Pixie.

Missy x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I know missy! i feel like a fake PR now, when i had my antral follicle scan before D/R he told me I didn't have many eggs left (I'm 34!) and that i;d be lucky to even get 5 eggs - i asked advice on other threads and was pointed in this direction, then after D/R he saw more follies and lowered my dose for stimming then ended up with 9! but i love this thread so please let me stay 

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

What do you think girls, shall we let Zuri stay.............?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh go on then you little scamp, just this once mind!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

By the way i had the most terrifying nightmare last night, I can't remember that much except I was in Iraq of all places and someone was after me, I was living in a thaistyle hut and they broke in and trashed the place, I then spent ages tidying up, then suddenly I am in the River Cafe and my friend who works their is having a go at me saying I am stealing her style   I must have been pretty distressed and tossed and turned as when I woke up my hair was matted like a cave woman!! 

I have to say my dream last week that Colin Firth was my new boyfriend was much better!! Yum!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks Ally for letting me stay   

Your dream sounds crazy! I had some mental dreams at the beginning of stimming

X


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally: You poor little sweet girl   but seriously why Iraq? - well at least you didn't dream about a plastic bag      (Hi Natasha!  )   


Zuri: I'm afraid you have been evicted - please leave the PR thread now   
Oh no please don't go I'm just kidding.  

xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi girls

I am interviewing all day today so can't stop but just had to say

  for Anne and Zuri.
You will soon be PUPO girls

Are we in the chat room tonight?  I am going to my pilates but will be back around 8.30


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Zuri, I think you should be allowed to stay just for having gone through all that worry that you were a PR. Now you're not you can give us all hope that maybe we are fake PRs too!!!     Lots of     on the fertilisation bit! 

Ally I have been having very very weird anxiety dreams too, I did some positive visualisation last night and that seemed to really help. 

Missy x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone..

Lucy - well done on the weight loss, thats a great step in the right direction for you! re the stomach cramps on the veg soup it will prob be that your digestive system isnt used to dealing with so much fibre, it should ease off as it gets more used to it - maybe on the days you have the soup dont then have fruit too. Another suggestion would be to get a v good quality probiotic - need to get one from an independent health store, h&b wouldnt have, you need one that is refrigerated and get one with at least 3 billion bacteria - Udo's is a v good brand - this will up your intestinal flora and that should make it easier for you to digest.

Ally   re the exercise, its good to keep it up, there really is nothing wrong with exercising before tx, or during stimms if it is what you usually do, it can be more a shock to the system to suddenly do nothing if thats now what you are used to. Probably not the best time to take up olympic power lifiting though!

Zuri - 9 eggs - wow thats great!

Pix - where do you work hun - i know a v good accu and naturopath and she is v v reasonable and really lovely too but not sure if right area for you.

Jo - i would stick with the DHEA a bit longer, i totally get what you say about not having your FSH and AMH retested - i'm exactly the same, my clinic now dont even pay any attention to AM and my result is from about this time last year, i dont see any benefit to me in having it restested, its not going to change anything so not going to put myself through the stress!! Only go for a retest if you think the results will change your plans.

Karen - thanks for the reassurance and message re the progesterone - think i'm just gettting a little panicky as tx nears and i want to try to make sure there is anything else that will hamper my chances.

Hi Tracey, Sam, LJ, Kate, Donkey, Missy, Alegria xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Kazzie - will probably stick with the JR, appointment is tomorrow so will see what they have to say   DH has been in boxers and warm showers for over a year now, bless him   I didn;t get hair loss last t/x but i did have eyelash loss, thank god for mascara  

Kate - hope you appointment goes well at the Lister today hun and you come back all excited with the thought of t/x  

Pinkpear - i've also had a cancelled t/x on 225 LP, i only managed 1 folly and miniture antrals with a low E2. I was told that the E2 improves with the size and amount of follicles, so that fact that you only had one would answer your question on your E2, mine was the same. However the last cycle i did i went straight onto 375 (LP still unfortunately) and ended up with 11 follicles (6 mature eggs) and a very nice lining   So don't worry hun, your clinic will have learnt from your cycle and will adjust accordingly. PM me if you want any more info  

Anne & Jason - well done guys, looking forward to hearing your fertilisation news tomorrow  

Zuri - wow, great crop sweetie, don;t move from that sofa  

Lucy - go for it hun, we need an acupuncturist, you'd have loads of clients  

Steph - great info hun, off to ebay now, poor DH will be rattling soon  

LJ - i'm afraid the building work hasn't even started after a year, so can't expect a quick turnaround, MIL won;t have any say in how quickly it gets done either, SIL and BIL have lived in the house 25 years and still not got round to doing it   Enjoy your shagging break, or are you still making the most of DP  

Jo M - glad to hear you've decided to take the plunge again hun, on the DHEA and t/x stakes, good luck sweetie  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all,

A little more information about Anne and her op.

She had a couple of questions for the nurse when she came around:

     1) How many eggs did we get?

     2) Did I do a poo while I was under?

To explain, Anne was very concerned that her E.M.P. (early morning poo) would come while she was under. I don't think it's possible, but I'm not a Doctor! So given what she was going through, I thought it a fairly harmless worry for her to have going in!

Jason 
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

@ Anne asking about poos the moment she wakes up!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

that's hilarious! I have to say I got up extra early this morning to makesure I had my E. M. P before I went 

Funny first thing I asked was how many eggs I got, you can guess the answer can't you girls!!! We will tell you later! I must have still been out of it because as I  being wheeled out in wheelchair I thanked my consultant and affectionately rubbed his arm! WTF? Bonkers 

Thanks for keeping us updated Jason no way would my hubby come on here and update you all. He would however be interested to discuss with you the magazine and video choices in the little mens room


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Forgot to add Zuri - I think you can stay!!  I think the most important thing here is to understand how it feels to be a PR whether that is through a shock lack of response or through being told you are likely to respond badly even if you end up fine! You've certainly walked in a PR's shoes thanks to your doc!!  What is hard is when some ladies here go to other threads and see posts like "I've only got eight follies and I'm so disappointed", or similar!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

True jenny I was delighted with 9!! I would hve been delighted with any really after thinking I may not get many but yes it can be insensitive Reading other people complaining about only getting 8 or so! I was in shock yesterday when I read one lady on another thread had over 40 follicles! I'm actually happier to get less but hopefully good quality eggs, plus I had enough pain with 9 eggs can't imagine the pain people are in who get over 20 and especily 40!!

X


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne G said:


> 2) Did I do a poo while I was under?


   

That's hilarios! More importantly - what did the nurse say?

Jason did you pretend you didn't know her then??  

Natasha: Hello darling  I work in Regent Street so anywhere around W1 will be fab. Who did you have in mind?

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Zuri - I have to be honest and say I didn't avail myself of them - I have memories of the sexiest woman in the world IMHO (yes, that IS Anne!) that do the job just fine thanks!

J
x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hubby said the same! Hehe actually I believe him he said he glanced at the covers and said they'd probably make the job in hand harder (get the pun!) hehe

He was in out so quick! They gave him an array if bags to choose from to disguise the sample pot when he came back and one of the options was a macdonalds paper cup! Funny


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

We're clear to leave now, so I'll say bye and it was lovely chatting to y'all, it made the time fly by!

Anne may be online for as little while later.

TTFN

Jason
x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne  - i knew you were scared of that after our conversation the other night     .

pix - oo thats not too far actually - my lady is under 5 mins walk from chancery lane tube (3 stops on central line from ox circus) - let me know if thats feasible for you...


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

fishface said:


> Jo M - glad to hear you've decided to take the plunge again hun, on the DHEA and t/x stakes, good luck sweetie


Thanks Fishy, but unfortunately I've just done the sums and realised we can't afford any more tx, what with the new mortgage we're taking out to buy my ex out of my house.  But not to worry, all is under control - I just entered the Loose Women competition to win £15,000. Who says I don't take financial planning seriously


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

~Just a quickie, as usual at mo just off out to join the throng on the M6 but couldn't not say congrats to Zuri and to Anne and Jason!!

Well done guys here's hoping the love is in the lab tonight!!

Love to all

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tash : That sounds great hun - thank you. Can I have her details please? 

Psoes she treat shopaholics by any chance?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I think we should start a shopaholics thread  

Jo M - bugger, might have to compete with you and start entering every competition i can   Comes to something when you go to bed everynight dreaming of a windfall and how many t/x cycles will fit into it


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah missed the thread!

Too many pages to catch up!

Well done Anne, 3 is fab, I do hate waste, can you have  all 3 put back?    And did you do a poo??

Well done Zuri, 9 is amazing, well done you.  

sorry if I missed an important news.  

XX


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Just ordered my DHEA, 50mg, don't want to go too high straight away   Have got DH the Pycogenol, there are varying ideas on dosing for this though, is 2 a day sufficient (2 x 50mg) with breakfast, some sites say to start on 4 for 2 weeks and then go down to 2   I was going to order the l'arginine too, but didn't like the look of the side effects  

If DH is taking Wellman vits at the mo, would this effect anything else he takes, should he tone the doses down if there is Pycogenol on there, haven't checked yet 

Sorry for the questions, want to give this a good shot and get it right


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie to say huge congrats to Zuri & DH and Anne & Jason so pleased for you both after all you have been through - and thanks for all the updates Jason!!

Sending you lots of   and   for more great fertilisation news tomorrow 

Sorry have not managed to catch up on everything else- so busy on here these days- but will be back later

Jenxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Well done and Anne and Zuri x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi girls sorry I haven't been around much but I'm really struggling with the 2ww and keep crying.  I have on and off low abdo aches, not really strong but there on and off.  I also feel ...sorry tmi alert.. that I am about to produce a lot of cm - I get that feeling a couple of days before AF.  My boobs are sore, nipples sticking out bit not sore.  I'm really miserable, it's about this time in my other cycles that I have bled.  Sorry for being so miserable. 


Fantastic news for Anne and Zuri, I   that your egss fertilise and divide and you get your bfps.    

I'll try and catch up properly later
love to you all, donkey xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Donkey sorry you are feeling so anxious about it all, i suppose its to be expected really! I really can't imagine what it is going to b like but I am sure i will find out soon enough. Hang in there and stay positive   
x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Donkey - you're only normal hun, don't think you can't tell us all about it


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Fishface - good luck for you appointment tomorrow, just seen it in your signature, do you think you'll be able to start on another cycle soon after your appointment?

x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Donkey: I know what you are going through – I used to get up in the middle of the night and cry my eyes out whenever I had any AF symptoms.   I really think 2ww is the hardest part of tx. Unfortunately there is nothing you can do but wait and keep positive. Try and do things you enjoy and keep your mind of it. I really hope this one works for you      xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Aaawww Donkey hon      Hon I know it's easier said then done but please try not to symptom spot,  if you do a search of this site, you'll find people that had every symptom under the sun and a BFN yet others who felt nothing and got a BFP and vice versa. We're all different and each cycle is different so don't get too hung up on what you may or may not be feeling right now.  What's worse is pregnancy symptoms when they do show up often mimic the symptoms of AF anyway which is why it's best to try and ignore them and just trust in the result you get on Official Test Day cos that's what counts hon..    

xxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Zuri, Fishy, Pixie, Nix...thank you girls  
I know you are absolutely right - and I keep saying the same things to myself.  But I have wound myself up so much I have a bad headache    I know you understand the fear of i don't think I can face a bfn, I don't know how i'll cope, i don't know if i can do this again.  But we do..we face it head on, we cope and we do it all again.

Fishy - i hope you havea really positive appt tomorrow and you plan a way forward  

Nix - are you facing the outside world yet?

 donkey xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Aha! I went out to play today!  Stuck the Ipod in me ears and just kept walking listening to some of the garage choons i used to rave to back when I had a social life.  It's good cos the beat is quite fast so you walk quickly to stay in time with the music.  Was still bored though...  but I'm going to try and do it every single day and see if I can't get into the habit of it.  And maybe even start enjoying it eventually!

And now I'm p1ssed off because I wanted to have a nice bath on my return but the hot water ran out when the bath was less than half full     God I miss combi-boilers!  We've got a massive water tank but it seems like the water only stays hot until about 10am. After that it goes cold really quickly and then takes about 5 hours to heat up enough to have a bath.  So basically if you're psychic and know that you're going to want a bath at 8 pm you have to remember to switch the water heater on at around 3pm...   

Did I say congrats to Anne (and Jason!) and Zuri on a bloody good show today? I think I might have forgotten so well done the pair of you and Anne, chick you gotta do something about this poo fetish girlfriend!   

xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Natasha - thanks for the tips - will definitely get some extra bacteria to help my insides chomp. It's so fab you can get all manner of advice here

Anne & Jason - congrats on the 3 eggies and brill to ICSI. Just think, your last clinic said you wouldn't get this far and look! You must be over the moon, here's to the luuuurve lab tonight

Zuri - congrats once again, bumper crop - bravo. 

Donkey - Nix is right - symptom spotting is best avoided (although almost impossible I know). Please don't wish yourself down a negative thought train before anything vaguely negative has happened   

Anyone heard from Kate? Just wondered how she got on today with her appointment

Lucy x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

anyone chatting tonight?


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Pix – a good acu in the city... hmm. I wouldn't see one that isn't recommended.  Zhai is £85 a session, that includes about 20mins consult with Dr Zhai first.  If you are doing herbs too, then you need to pay for your herbs on top of that. All in I felt this was cheaper than Zita West, as £85 is acu only there.  Andrew flowers, the one Ally is seeing comes highly recommended too. I don’t know what he charges.  

Jo M \ Missy – my POF doctor told me he had no problem with me staying on 75mg of DHEA as long as I liked.  He said at the “low” dose, it wouldn’t do anything other than possibly improve my skin  

Kate –hope your appointment went well today hon xxxx

Fish – I got no side effects from l’arginine, but I’ve never had cold sores so I wasn’t worried.  DHEA, try 50mg with breaky and 25mg with lunch. 75mg is the recommended dose.

Hi Nix – glad you went out for a walk x  Feel good hon.  I know your going to have a baby soon - your last tx showed a really good crop.

Donkey – hang in there. Try to do anything you can to distract yourself, and as impossible as this is ignore all symptoms    

I too don’t want to get my amh & fsh retested – too scarey! I have to have fsh retested next cycle though…. very scared! Whenever that is. It’s day 28 and AF seems to have gone a bit AWOL.  I get lots of period signs usually but I’m having none….  I’m always scared that AF will vanish.

Thansk for the updates Jason

C^&p, got to run – lots of love to you all



Sam xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Donkey - just wanted to send you a big big hug. I've never got as far as the 2WW personally, but can imagine it must be absolute hell. You are doing fantastically well girl! And as the girls say, AF symptoms are exactly the same as BFP symptoms, so there!  

Fishy - goo dluck tomorrow hun - hope you can share your fantastic eggies. BTW, if you win any of the competitions instead of me I will hate you forever. OK?   yes, this IF business has turned me into a nasty, jealous type. No, seriously, execpt for fellow PR's.

Nix - God, I wish you were here and could be my best friend. I think you are fab. Glad you are feeling  abit more positive.
jo x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Anne - well done again!  
Jason's messages were so sweet   What a love! 
Do you get the call tomorrow?  Have everything crossed for you.x

Zuri - well done on your 9 eggs too!   for lots of fertilisation tonight. xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Donkey     try and stay positive x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Evvening ladies,

A qucik one from me as I;m feeling strangely worse as the day goes on 
Just sick and woozy so gonna try and sleep if possible in a mo.

I wanted to say thanks so very much for all your lovely messages and kind wishes.
I will catchh up with personals tomorrow.

I also wanted to wish Fishy lots and lots of luck for tomorrow and give Donkey a  

And hugs to everyone else of course     

Lots of love
Annne 
xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne     get lots of rest hon x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

sorry you're feeling rough Anne but well done - really chuffed you got three eggs and hopefully will have some lovely embies tomorrow

Zuri good for you too with 9 - hope you are taking it easy tonight

Kate hope appt with Mr Abdalla was positive

Bobbi glad you and Angel had a good time

Donkey - sorry 2ww is a real mare, there's no way of cushioning it.  we are all rooting for you to get a bfp though and as Nix says, symptom watch is a fairly hopeless gauge, esp at this point.   

purple - hope M-way was kind to you tonight!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening pr's 

Appointment went well  Consultant seemed quite optimistic and gave us a 10% chance which is more than i thought we would get.  Have to have fsh lh e2 and amh re-done, start the pill in march so looking to cycle sometime in april   Am excited scared and apprehensive all at the same time   

Well done zuri on ur faboulouso 9 eggies!!!!    Wow girlie wayta go im well impressed  

Anne hope u are feeling better hunny, you may be feeling  sick from too many rolo's.  Was lovely to meet up with you at last petal, as i said i left the barry cd there for your eggies so they should be getting jiggy right about now.  

Hello to everyone hope ur all ok, will op back and do personals once i got me jamas on.  

Just wanna thank all u lovely girlies for ur help and support the last few months, dont think i could have got through it without u all, and i definatly wouldnt be doing it all again     

Love Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Nix we have a combi boiler, they are fantastic...hot water 24/7.  It's amazing though how many peple don't have them and reap the benefits. I wouldn't be without.  That and my dishwasher   

Thank you all for your love...I know you make sense.  DH and I are going out for dinner tomorrow night to make my day a little more exciting!

Kate - any news, hope today went well   ( just read your post, it sounds positive, I bet you're exhausted.  March/April will soon be here)

You girls are amazing, i honestly do feel better   

Loads of love and   
xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Pix, missed your request for acu in town, if you can get up to Harley Street (Marylebone rd end, nearest tube is Regent's Park) there's the London Acupuncture clinic, 126 Harley St.. they work in conjunction with the ARGC so they're very up on the whole acupuncture for IVF thing....  And it's only 45 squids a session! I think the first one is a little bit more but follow-ups are £45..

Awww Jo, that's such a lovely thing to say!   You girls ARE some of my best friends, I wish I was living back there too so we could all go out and get totally hammered!  Er I mean, have a few civilised drinks and genteel conversation...  

Kate - so glad it went well today!  Good luck for climbing back on the IVF rollercoaster!

Hi everyone else! Are you in the chatroom yet? I might join you as DH is currently engrossed in the footie!

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just quickly:

Donkey -  you poor love, so horrible to feel so utterly wretched, you are just going to have to ride out the storm babes, not easy I am sure but we are all here to try and cheer you up and get you through to your test date and beyond  

Sam - honey pie, AF has NOT disappeared forever, this is a blip, your hormones will still be adjusting after your break off the herbs and acu. Things will settle and AF WILL come      I totally feel your pain though and know how horrible that feeling is  

Kate - I am thrilled that you had such a good consult, this is really brilliant. Did you like Sam? You must be so excited about March, now you have a real focus. Well done hon! Glad you left the Barry CD for Annes eggies to get down and dirty to in the lab of luuuurrrrve!!

Zuri and Anne - rest up my lovelies, you have done some really good work today    

Bobbi - glad your feeling so much better  

Nix - well done on your walking, thats what I have been doing and I do like it now, you will probably start enjoying it more when the weather improves a bit, but hey there is nothing like getting a head start.

Jo - Drat, damn it, glad you have got it covered with the winnings of that competition you are about to win though      I do think you are being really amazing, you are an inspiration, you really are  

I will not be chatting tonight as I am conserving energy, scan in morning, won't be expecting to see anything though, wish me luck anyway, I am just hoping I have a womb and ovaries to be honest  

A xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening Alli

Just having ten mins before bed, totally shattered tonight x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls, Zuri and Anne & Jason, congratulations on your successful egg collections,     
 Both of you make sure you take it easy now and prepare yourselves for those lovely embies youre gonna make  

PS Anne, E.M.P   

Pixie, thanks for the PM with the info. I am going there to get my AMH checked sometime soon.  

Fish - good luck with your appt tomorrow, hopefully you will still get to share eggs and that way get closer to your treatment sooner then you thought.   

Donkey   you are bound to analyse every little twinge, symptom etc this  close to test day but I can say from the bottom of my heart it is true that you can get next to no symptoms and be pregnant and vice versa, I say this with confidence having been pregnant nine times ( I am not an old women who lived in a shoe though  , six of those were first trimster m/c   ) just wanted you to know that so hopefully you won't get too down with AF symptoms because definately had those and got a BFP! 

Ally - good luck when you go for your scan   

Bobbi, thanx for letting me know about the pic of Joshie, I kept loading it and the internet no response page kept coming up, I will have another go at the weekend when i have more time, computers are not my forte! I saw you suggest to someone else about testing testosterone once on the DHEA, do you know how long to leave it for a test i.e how many weeks of taking DHEA ideally before testing those levels? thanx for any help.

Little Jen   on the downturn of euthusiasm by the third night was it?!! I agree with the others for your sanity and possibley fertility every other night is a good idea!  

Nicki - hows the ticks on the 'to do' list looking hun?!!      I trust the sphagetti bol is dished up or ready to be frozen?!!

Hello to Miranda, Steph, Laura, Purple, Nastasha, Juicy and everyone else I may have missed!

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Evening girls  

Anne and Zuri - Well done girls   

Donkey - Hang on in there PUPO lady   

Kate - Glad to hear you were pleased with todays' consultation at the Lister (they are all fab!). And you'll be cycling soon, how exciting   

Ally - Good luck for tomorrow morning hun, keeping all my little fingers & toes crossed   

Kazzie - Thank you so much for the microflare protocol advise. Hope mine is as successful as your friend's   

Stephy - It's lovely 'seeing' you blooming   And thanks for the microflare advice too   

A big   to everyone else!

Dh is away on a business trip and I'm here at home on my own being a naughty girl    Having a large glass of vino and stuffing my face with choccies while typing this     Oh well, I can always go back to the healthy diet tomorrow....  

Much love

Alegria xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Anne,  Fantastic news, well done on your three eggs, I'm hoping and praying that you get the best news ever from the embryoligists in the morning. 

Good luck for tomorrow

       

I hope you enjoyed the Chocolate Cake too


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi ladies

just a quick message to say Anne and Zuri.. well done on your EC to you both xxx

sending a big bit   to everyone else, sorry not been round much lately, mental this end, 1st homestudy session starts tomorrow, and my poor dog has been poorly again xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Alegria.  mmmm chocies and wine.  I haven't had any chocs since 6 January and I am salivating at the thought of it.

Anne and Jason.  I hope your eggs are getting it on right now.  When you are pregnant you will start worrying about having a poo when you give birth.  Poo stress never ends.

Zuri.  Well done, I hope your eggies are doing their stuff.  Are you feeling OK.  I wonder why some clinics to GA and some sedation.  I had sedation at Guys and GA at the Lister.  I must say the sedation knocked me out completely.

Speaking of which, I was at my pilates class earlier this evening and the whole time I thought I was going to do a massive fart.  It was a real effort to do the exercises while clenching my bum  

Nix. Glad you got out for your walk.  They do say that exercise, especially outdoors has a massive improvement in mood.

Ally. Good luck tomorrow.

Donkey.  Try and keep yourself as busy as possible.  It is the only way to avoid going mad.  I never had any pregnancy symptoms in any of my 5 pregnancies and others have loads.  You just have to try and get through the days unti OTD  for a BFP for you.

Kate. I'm glad your appointment went well at the Lister.

Kazzie, your photo problem might be due to the size.  It has to be quite small, if you compress the picture - I think in many packages if you right click it gives you the option to compress.

Jo, I won the lottery the other day.  I do it by subscription online so you get an email telling you that you have some exciting news.  Unfortunatley it was only £10 so I can't pay for anyone's tx with it!

Littlejen.  My consultant told me that sex every other day is better for fertility than every other day as the sperm are 'stronger'.  I try and do every other day from about day 8 to 20, that way I cover early ovulation or late - if I can make the effort!!, more often it ends up day 11 to day 17!

Pinkpear.  I am so sorry you had to cancel.  Do you know where you go from here or do you have to wait for a follow up?

There doesn't seem to be a chat room tonight


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

good luck tomorrow Ally x

Tracy - I had a GA in the end, at least I think it was a GA as it was given to me via an IV but was only knocked out asleep for ten mins or so, pretty good stuff 

Thanks so much for all your well wishes today ladies it has been greatly appreciated

Feeling ok not done much all day apart from watch trashy TV  

X


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just popping by quickly to wish Ally all the best for tomorrow.  Made me laugh what you put about hoping for ovaries and a womb!  
I am crossing eveything that you have a response too in those ovaries. 

Am finding it hard keeping up at the moment.  I have one more day at work then off Friday for my first scan and then have 2 weeks off (rather optimistically, I know!  Can cancel them if i need to).  Will be able to keep up much more then.  In fact, thats about all i'll have to do whilst i am at home!  

love to everyone.  xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks bobbi  

love the ticker - your follow up has come round quickly all of a sudden.  not to you though, I am sure.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Fish  – good luck with your scan tomorrow.       Hope you can be a sharer – your amazing. Is there anything in this world more generous to give?  

Ally – Thanks Ally xxx  good luck with your scan tomorrow too.      I have everything crossed for you.  I’m free all morning tomorrow,  call me if you need to chat or want to meet for a rooibos tea.

Donkey – enjoy your dinner tonight.  Can you get any engrossing dvds – anything to talk your mind of the 2ww.  We are all here to hold your hand so tune in whenever you need us.  

Kate – Glad you had a good appointment at the Lister.     Would you mind PMing me the protocol you have been given by Sam, including how long he wants you to take the pill and which pill etc.  I’m trying to compile a list of protocols given to us amh 0.1 and 0.2 ladies as they do seem to differ quiet a lot by consultant, be nice if we knew why.  If possible, it would be great if we could compare it to the poor responder protocols from the US as they do seem to have more clinics treating ladies like us.  I'm finding it a bit hard to keep track of it all and keep following up - I'm really chasing protocols and everythign else they did from those ladies who had babies, so anyone interested in doing this too I'd be happy for any offers of help in getting the info! 

Ali – can you pm me your protocol too?  Thanks hon!  Can’t believe you will be cycling again so soon!  I’m excited for you. 

Popsi – sorry to hear about your pouch, always nice to hear from you though! 

Tracey – I do the same lotto subscription, sooooo hard not to get excited when you get the email saying you have won...I spend the money in my head everytime -  and the most i’ve ever won was £10 – usually it’s £2!

Bobbi – thanks you reminded me I need to get my testosterone levels checked... I have reason to believe they are high.  Does anyone know if it’s ok just to leave them high, I’d rather not quit the DHEA.

Littlejen – i’ve heard every other night is best too. Sperm can live more than a day! Your going to be up the duff in no time.  Don’t stress, you will be fine and your going to have lots of babies ok.

Missy – is it Friday you have your scan?  I think so. Big hugs and best possible luck if I don’t get back on until then.  Is it morning or afternoon?  


MUST get a photo up one of these days, there is just so many other things to do  – i can’t believe 2 of you thought I was blonde! I wish.  Brown and freckly I’m afraid   Going to bed now ladies, it’s so late.  I wish AF would just come so I can get started with my next cycle of ttc..

Sam xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

Yay!!!  to *Anne & Jason* and *Zuri & DH* - well done on your lovely eggs -  hope so much that you both get a fab fertilisation rate   

*Ally *- good luck for scan tomorrow - hope so much you get good news   

*Donkey* - sending you lots of    hang in there sweetie 

*Fishy *- good luck for you too    - hope you can be a sharer, is the most lovely thing anyone could do  My DH had 2 pycnogenol tablets a day, can't remember what the dose was though - sorry!  

Lots of love to everybody else 

Steph xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Sam - have pm'd u hunny - let me know if u need any more info 

Anne - txt me in the morning hun if u get chance i will be trying my hardest to get onto pc at work but know i wont stand a chance till about 12   it really isnt on i need my own pc at work with internet access 

Ally - good luck for ur scan tomorrow my sweet im really hoping for some good news for you.  

Fishy - good luck for ur follow up hunny, at least ask the question about egg sharing hunny they can only say no  

Zuri - hope ur 9 eggies are all getting jiggy tonight hunny  

Alegria - hope u enjoyed ur wine and chocs petal, i must admit i've had a couple of jd's again tonight to wind down, but dh has decided from monday he wont be drinking in the week at all not even one    Plus were both going on a health kick diet and excercise regime as we are both a few pounds (or stone) overweight at the mo.  He's not 2 bad but cos im only 4ft 10" i look like a barrel at the mo  

Ali27 - good luck for friday hunny, fingers and toes all crossed for you  

Donkey - hope ur feeling a bit better now petal, i know how hard it is to stay positive but you have done so well  

Bobbi - hunny thank you so much for ur lovely message earlier    

Hello to miranda, laura, purple, steph, popsi, tracey, missy, jo, nikki, nix, littlejen, jennig, pinkpear, popsi, natasha, juicy, lucy, and everyone else, and once again thank you all so so much, i loves you all, especially anne who gave me a rolo 2day  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning ladies

Did anyone else suffer constipation (sorry TMI  ) type symptoms after egg collection? really struggled to go for my normal EMP (love that new term Anne and Hubby  ) lots of stabbing pains and trapped wind pain, felt like it a bit yesterday after collection, I heard from another friend after her EC she had terrible constipation, I am not as bad as she was but it does sound like its maybe a bit of a side effect from collection, anyone else had similar experiences

Looking forward to hearing from Anne today and to see how her embryos are doing, as i wont find out about mind I'll get excited for Anne instead 

Morning everyone else

Z x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Ally - good luck for your scan today - I'll be thinking of you  

Zuri - constipation after any kind of sedation makes sense - it slows your system down . GA's are renowned for it. (Am I right Nicki?!) 

Kate, DP and I were not going to drink during the week either to lose a few pounds. I lasted 4 days - DP lasted....none!

love to you all - must go and have a shower and get dressed now (it was a late one again in the pub last night  )
jo xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ah that makes sense thanks Jo, I was the same after my last 3 GA's as well


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Morning girls

Thank you I am feeling a lot more positive this morning.  I fell asleep about 8pm last night, I got myself into such a pickle and tired myself out    

Ally huge   and     for your scan today, let's   for some follies.

Fishy good luck today   I hope you have a really   outcome.

Zuri, Anne - any fertilisation news?         

Zuri - i didn't poo for 3 days after my EC, just managed to have one before ET - I was really worried they'd see it on the scan if I didn't  

Thank you all again - I don't know how I'd get through this without you all

Love donkey xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Zuri - i was constipated for a couple of days too hun, very unlike me as i normally have emp too  

Donkey - glad ur feeling better hunny, keep that     energy flowing  

Jo - My dh will prob be the same, he comes up with all these good ideas then always finds an excuse, i mean i even know what his excuse will be monday........it'll be oh i'll just finish off the cans that are left and then wont buy anymore!  Yeah right!!!  Im usually not too bad with the booze, but i really gotta try and pack the ciggies in for good this time 

Morning to everyone managed to sneak on cos admin girlie making me a cuppa   

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I tell you what causes that - it's the painkiller they put up your bum while you're out. I had terrible troubles after EC at the Lister because of that - if I'd known they were going to do it I would have told them no.

I spent the four-hour ride home in agony with IBS because of it - ew!

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

really miranda? I have no idea if they put a painkiller up my bum or not, i really hope they didn't!! it bad enough being probed in front bottom but at least i knew they were doing it would hate to think they had probed my back bottom without my knowledge!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all,

bad news for us - only 2 were suitable for icsi and out of those one fertilised abnormally and one didn't fertilise at all
just waiting for follow up appt and gonna try and have a phone consultation if possible

I feel numb

Anne
xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh Anne I am so sorry! I feel gutted for you and felt the punch in my stomach reading your post, really i just don't know what to say, take care and thinking of you xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne and Jason    so sorry sweetheart, life's so unfair x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - I am totally gutted for you.    I am so very, very sorry.  

Will be back for personals later.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ah sh1te Anne!       I'm so sorry honey


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh god, Anne and jason, I am so so sorry.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, nuts - that really is terrible news A&J - I'm so, so sorry. 

It's rubbish this tx lark, isn't it?

xxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne I'm absolutely and utterly gutted for you hun.    It is so   unfair!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh Anne, that's awful news, I'm so sorry.   I have seen other ladies say that failed fertilisation is worse than a BFN and I can believe that is true.  Even though the 2ww is awful, you still want to do the whole cycle after putting in all the effort you both have so far.

Hope you are not at work today and can take a bit of time to yourselves.  
thinking of you


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - have txt u hunny so sorry


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks all
yes, it does suck Mir but I'm not letting this get the better of me - I have a telephone consultation with one of the docs at Lister at 2.30 today so I will see what they say.
I feel like a f'ing loser at the mo
x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - ur not a loser hunny, you will get there petal


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Anne  I'm so sorry    
Take time to talk to each other and look after each other  
Donkey xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne darling, I sent you a text but wanted to post here too, we are all gutted for you, this was completely unexpected and must have come as a huge shock as things were looking so very good. You will feel utterly awful right now, you have had a HUGE disappointment, you are full of hormones, you are full of GA. You will recover though, remember how awful I was after my last disappointment, you and all the girls were so so wonderful to me and helped me through, and I did pull through and came back to fight another day. You will do the same, and we will be here to help you through to the other side       Lots of love A xxxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne, so sorry about that. Its a huge disappointment. 

BUT, you are NOT a loser.

3 eggs is a very good result for someone who had been written off. And this was your very first cycle, so I'm sure Lister has learnt a lot from this too. I hope you get some answers today.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you all for my lovely texts and messages of support. My news is not very interesting. 

I am CD4 today, I started Clomid on CD2 so I will finish on CD6. My scan showed everything quiet which I am assured is a good thing, but I can't help feeling that more should be happening. I will not be taking cetrotide unless I surprise them with loads of follies at next scan which will be tuesday CD9. I am on 150 menopur for the next 5 days. They said that the plan is to do DIY (timed sex) - nice term NOT. They basically said that there plan is to try and stimulate a follicle then do DIY or IUI. If I do get a follicle (and a particularly good E2 level) I will be pushing for IVF as otherwise I will have gone through this 3 x and be none the wiser about my eggs.

Tuesday is an important day, hoping I make it there without losing my marbles.  

Love y'all xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

OI!!!  You stop that right now Missus, you are NOT a loser!  Are you trying to tell me that this happened because you didn't try hard enough? Or put in enough effort?  Or want it badly enough? Or choose one of the best clinics in the entire country?  I don't think so!  This WAS NOT your fault or Jason's fault so please, please don't blame yourselves.  It was just pure bad luck honey and the clinic as angel says will have learnt a lot from this cycle and will know what to do to try and ensure that this doesn't happen again.         

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Ally   so have i understood right, they're pushing you towards producing a single follie and then going for IUI or BMS but you want to have IVF if your levels are right?

Have you told them you want IVF under those circs?  Are they really against it and have they explained exactly why?

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Ally

Glad it went well yesterday, all sounds very complex, so they are not guaranteeing IVF yet? is this funded or are you paying yourself? It seems frustrating for you not knowing what treatment you will be doing but I hope it works whatever they decide

What is cetrotide and what do thy use it for?

Z x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I have never produced even one follie so this is our aim just to get one. On my previous 2 goes we were going to do IVF with the one follie that we never got, this time around they are moving the goal posts. I think I will get my way if it comes to it and we are paying after all, so just need to get a blinking follie now!! 

A xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Anne & Jason I'm so so sorry.         Your right that you are not beaten.  You did get 3 eggs, which means so so much. It means you have eggs, and you can keep trying.       


Ally, no ovarian activity at the begining is apparently a good thing - or so the argc told me when they rejected me as a patient  . I'm parapharsing here and probably don't completely understand it myself. That's why they want your fsh and estrogen to be low at the beginging, as if either is high it shows ovarian activity has already begun, and that's why that won't treat people like me.   Totally understand that you want the info about your eggs, completely understand. xxx

Does anyone think that maybe going through stimulation, and ovitrelle, but no EC and instead with then lots of IUI or BMS maybe a good idea?  It may result in twins or trips for Anne next time, but could EC potentially damage the eggs, which may stand a better chance without EC?  Totally tell me if I am being naive here, it's just a question I've been wondering.

sorry for all the spelling mistakes, but i'm sitting at a weired angel and can't type properly....and I have to run so no time to make corrections!

I too wonder - what is cetrotide?
Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Why did I think your scan was tomorrow - I feel awful now hun.
Sorry.  

I am still sittng on sofa in pjs and jason has been in tears- I feel so sad for him

I hope you guys don't think I being a wuss cos I know how so many of you have suffered so many traumas and this is a drop in the ocean but I do feel so down. Normal I guess oh I dunno
We have both decided that we are telling no one (apart from you lot  ) and my brother cos I work with him that we are having another go.
Think it makes things harder when it ffffs up.
I know I have become distant from my friends/family and that but not teling them this time I am in danger of becoming a recluse but I can't help it.
Is that normal?

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello!

Cetrotide suppresses the production of LH and FSH which basically means it helps prevent you from ovulating too quickly when it's used during an IVF cycle. And yes Orgalutran is the same stuff under a different brand name

Sam interesting question re whether EC damages the eggs. I would suspect that any kind of surgical intervention could potentially damage them which is probably why during IVF they attempt to get us to produce several so at least if one is damaged then logically you should have others that are ok. That might also explain why so many clinics (I would suggest the ones who aren't that confident in their surgeons skills) try to cancel you if you don't get loads...?  Just playing devil's advocate....


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne don't think you are a wuss, I think your pain equals other peoples, you can't think like that, this is devastating for you, all those hopes and dreams shattered. Be as much of a wuss as you want as you are allowed! anyway i wouldn't describe it as being a wuss I'd describe it as plain grieving!!

I completely understand re not telling anyone, if we have to have another go i think we will keep it more quiet also, just tell the closest people, I feel like I have told many about this and am setting myself up to fail and then announce it to all of them if it does.

Take care of yourselves and talk about it, a friend of mine who had one failed cycle and decided to call it a day tells me over and over again to talk to my hubby about it because it resulted in them splitting because they didn't talk, although i can see that will not be an issue for you and Jason as you obviously adore each other immensely

Take care - thinking of you both x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Anne sweretie, everything you're feeling is totally normal.  And don't ever feel that you're overreacting or whatever.  I think my worst cycle was the one where I didn't get to ET so I know EXACTLY how you're feeling.

And the good thing about not telling everyone is you don't get situations like what happened to me the other day. At a party held by friends of my parents, my mum's mate comes up to me and rubs my belly saying "oooh, are you...?"  I had to force a laugh and say, "no that's just croissants."  At times like that I wish to God I'd never said anything to anyone so totally understand why you've decided to keep it to yourselves.

Love and hugs to you and Jason    

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Züri said:


> Anne don't think you are a wuss, I think your pain equals other peoples, you can't think like that, this is devastating for you, all those hopes and dreams shattered. Be as much of a wuss as you want as you are allowed! anyway i wouldn't describe it as being a wuss I'd describe it as plain grieving!!


 YEAH! What she said!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - as everyone else says, you are not a loser.  In fact, you did far far better than was predicted and, as others say, the Lister will hopefully have learned a lot from this cycle so that you can move forward.  As Ally points out, your hormones will be all over the place now so have a good cry and then work out a plan going forward.  But do give yourself a little time to grieve - this really is very sad and we are all heartbroken along with you.  I do understand you wanting to keep your next tx to yourself - sometimes these things are hard to share.  Take care today.   

Ally - it sounds like they really have a plan for you this cycle and it also sounds as though you are much more confident of your own knowledge and prepared to be demanding; that has to be a good combination.  Have you made it clear that you only want Jaya to call you?  I seem to remember last time someone else called who didn't know your situation or history and it all ended in a day of worry for nothing until you spoke to Jaya.   We don't want that happening again!  I'm relieved your scan showed a womb and ovaries.  I think we are all told that those don't fluctuate but then we are all told that AMH doesn't go up either and we are learning that isn't true so I understand your fear!!  

Donkey - my dear you are going to be all over the place and analysing everything.  The trouble is that you can't tell anything and you are so vulnerable to every little passing comment.  I remember my sister being in tears on the phone to me in her 2ww because my mum (who should have known better and kept her mouth shut!!) had told her she knew when she was pg because her boobs felt different and she didn't get AF cramps so she knew AF wasn't on the way.  Kate was sitting there with AF cramps and normal feeling boobs and was thus convinced it was all over!  She was quite wrong! No two women are the same, no two pregnancies and no two AF are the same.  I know this doesn't help in terms of you wanting an answer but please don't think that anything you are feeling now can give you that answer  - unfortunately, you just have to wait until your OTD.  Not long to go now!  

Sam - listen to the wise Ally.  AF has not permanently gone - she is just a bit messed up by external things.  I know you (and Ally knows even better) that you will worry but please don't think she has gone away never to return.  the old witch will be abck before you know it!  

Fishy - good luck today 

Zuri - any news? 

Tracey - love your exact knowledge of your last chocolate intake! 

Kate - I am so glad the consultant was upbeat with you. 10% isn't bad odds!  

Alegria - enjoy the wine and chocs! 

love to Purple, Bobbi, Steph, Miranda, Nix, Angel, Pixie, Juicy, Kazzie, Ali, JoM, NicksW and anyone else I have missed. 

Thanks for the advice on doing the deed every other day when ttc.  I have read different things - some say every day is better unless there are known male factor issues and others say every other day is better.  However, all seem to agree that spermies can survive a couple of days in there so it actually seems more logical to do it every other day (and less tiring!) so that is the plan going forward!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls
I am sorry I haven't done any personals - please don't think it's cos I don't care cos I really do.

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

very quick post as just in middle of feeding..

Anne.    You have every right to feel poo and sit aboutin your PJ's crying.  My Abandoned cycle was awful, I'll never forget how terrible I felt, and to have gone as far as EC must be so much worse, and gettng 3 beautiful eggs and being so excited, well just makesit further to fall doesn't it.  So go get them choc biscuits out, order some take out for lunch, have lots of cuddles.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Anne hon, why are you apologising? You've had a crappy bit of news today, noone expects you to sit there and do a million persos. That's the joy of this board hon, we're all there for eachother no matter what. And noone is going to get the ache because you haven't done persos ok.  Just relax and be a bit selfish, you and Jason are the only people that you need to be concerned about ok


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Anne - I'm a recluse too hon.  I only want to talk to you girls - honestly that's how I feel.  I don't want to talk to "normals" anymore!  Isn't that awful.  You of course feel terrible, your not a wuss, we love you loads and loads, and we don't expect any personals.       for Jason too.  You both need them.

Must go, I'm seeing POF doctor number 3 today. This is the NHS guy that wasn't there the last 2 times Ive been, and I was shown to the "nurse". Hoping he is actually there this time. Not sure he can tell me anything new, but I am sure that I need to get around to see as many as I can so that i know who the right doctor for me is going forward. First 2 are probably "no's"......

LOL Sam xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks x

I have found a thread with some questions to ask when i speak to the doc later 

x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: I didn’t tell anyone hun until I had my BFN, even then I only told MIL and my friend - whom everyone knows about now. It’s really hard to explain people what you are going through so you are doing the right thing by not getting anyone involved. Jason sounds lovely – he’ll comfort you, just try to be with him as much as you can. Can you book some time off work?
I made Michael cry after my BFN but he cried because I was upset not because I didn’t get pregnant. He always tells me he doesn’t care whether we have a baby or not. He doesn’t want me to go through the s.hit comes with IVF but can’t stop me doing it either so I’m pretty sure Jason feels awful cos you are going through so much to get to this stage.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anne stop it!  Its our day to ll look after you for a change ok? We all take turns to look after eachother on here and today, and tom and the next day we wil be looking after you, til you have your plan B in place and are feeling better.  Ok?

And as for telling people, I stopped telling people after my abandoned cycle, I could be selfish then, just deal with my emotions and upset not having to worry about everyone else.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - you are the most giving, unselfish wonderful woman but today pleeaaaaaaaaaaaaaase just think about yourself and J. We will not love you any less if you do that!! We are here for you rain or shine, there is nothing you could do that would disappoint us. This is utterley heartbreaking and must have been so much worse when you were so close to your goal. Love and hugs to you both.      You are a gorgeous couple and I just know that this story will have a happy ending


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

When we had our scan on Monday and was told that EC was Wednesday the nurse told Jason to "do a sample" n Monda night- which only gave in theory 1 day and a half before he had to do his proper sample yesterday about 10am. He is wondering if he shoudn't have done it on Monday night and gone with his gut feeling of leaving it but then he was only following medical advice.
It's just when we had our initial consultation Dr James said to leave it for 3/5 days.
He's now worried that could have fffd it up for us.
Any thoughts girls?

x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne, at my scan on Monday morning my Doc said for my husband to abstain from then on until collection, due to me feeling grotty we hadn't done the dead for quite a while and hubby was concerned about the build up in there and we had read that its not good to have lots of old sperm etc... so he (did the dead) on Monday morning before i went for my appointment as we felt it would be better to have a fresher supply for Wednesday morning, I have no idea how his sample was because I doubt we'll be told but I am sure its not going to be the problem, out of several million sperm i am sure one or two or three will be OK regardless of age etc.....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Z- when will you get your results ?x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't think i'll be told much at all, i'll hopefully be told something tomorrow when i go for transfer but i doubt they'll tell us what hubbys sample was like

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh, Anne I have just seen your news.  I can't believe it.  Life is just so fing unfair isn't it.  I can't add much more than the others.  Be kind to yourselves and don't expect to pick yourselves up overnight.  I can imagine how devastated you must be.

Jason, please don't blame yourself.  If they did ICSI it can't be due to there not being enough sperm.  They wouldn't have done it if they had looked at your sample and not thought it OK.
I know someone on another thread whose DH had a perfect sperm sample and of 8 eggs they got zero fertililsation.  Sometimes it is just one of those things - I know that is no comfort to you.

Sending you both all my love and


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Anne- just wanted to say I am so sorry for you and Jason- its so bloody unfair

As the others have said please do not worry about anything or anyone except you and Jason right now- look after each other during this very difficult time

I remember feeling so sad and angry after our first abandoned cycle but 2nd time getting 4 eggs and no embryos was utterly devastating- that was almost a year ago and it did take me some time to pick myself up after that- so do give yourselves time to grieve and get over this huge dissappointment

I hope the phone consultation with the Lister this afternoon is useful

Jason sounds wonderful and I know he will be looking after you- so sit in your PJs eat what you want and don't feel guilty- you have put so much into this treatment- you both deserve to get what you want and you will- I know it wont feel like that right now

Take extra special care of each other during this difficult time

Jenxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne -    hun, and just wanted to tell you again how truly sorry I am for you and Jason. You need to just concentrate on yourself and how you feel, dont you dare apologise for not writing persos of forgetting what anyone else is doing at the moment - it is such a crushing disappointment and you need to process yourself through it, which you must do, allow yourself to be upset, speak to the doc later and see if they have any answers and take it from there. It takes time to get over but i promise you will feel better. we are all here for you    

Ally - sounds like things are starting well and there is a plan in place - def speak to Jaya and find out what the reasons are for them being more keen on the IUI route as opposed to IVF just so you have all the info on which to make your decision. As you say, you're the one in charge and paying for it so am sure if you decided that IVF is the way you want to go then they will. Try to keep sane hun, although not sure about keeping you're marbles til tues, are you sure you have any left??  

Ha bobbi - i was remembering our conversation in the chat room the other week when sam said about avoiding "normals" - we're with you sam!! I really cant believe how antisocial and reclusive i have become - i did resolve to try and be more sociable this year after barely going out the last 6 mths of last year but DH is still going off to things on his own - i have made a bit of an attempt and arranged 2 dinner parties at ours over next few weeks - both times i have invited 2 other couples, my plan being that i wont have to be as sociable if theres 6 of us and can just hide in the kitchen a lot...not sure thats quite the idea   

zuri -      yeah they usually give you a painkiller up your bott - i remember after my first EC when they told me and i was like oh, now you tell me! altho they do have to tell you if they've done it as is against the law  so maybe you didnt get one or maybe the law different over there or maybe is just your ever informative consultant - hope it all goes well tomorrow  

  Nix,Pix, Mira, Laura, Donkey, Kate, Karen, Steph, Alegria, LJ xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I hope they didn't pop one up there Natasha!! i wasn't told, but then thats nothing really to go by is it


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anne - Please think of what Jen has said, I remember meeting up last feb with Jen and her DH and they were devastated after there zero fert and look at them now! I remember Jen wondering if she would even bother carrying on with TTC.  Each cycle is so different and you did respond which is fab.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Natasha - thanks babes, got a couple of marbles knocking around in there somewhere!! I think!!   I don't know why I am even thinking about IVF when I havent even got so much as one follicle yet, I do like to be prepared though!! 

Anne - sorry I don't know what to advise re J's swimmers, I think Tracey's point about them looking at sample before going ahead sounds very valid though. Good luck with your phone consult honey, I really hope that they can shed some light on what went wrong and that then you can begin slowly to repair yourself.  

Hiya Jen, Tracey and Zuri  

Oh and by the way I wish there was a little thing like this  that said 'NO NORMALS'!! 

Oh and I wish I didnt know that they stuck a painkiller up your butt while you are out!! Maybe IUI or DIY is the way to go!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne re DHs sample - please speak to the Lister about this this afternoon - i echo Tracey, they wouldnt have been able to go ahead with the ICSI if there hadnt been enough but you should mention it just to get the reassurance for him. I know when we have done our cycles in the past the instruction has been for it to have been 2-3 days (and no more than 3) but we havent done ICSI so maybe is bit different.

Ally, a good girl guide is always prepared, do you want to come join my unit


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes well remembered Laura!!

Easy for me to say now but yes i had pretty much given up after that 2nd cycle and failed fert- I really did think well its never going to happen now- remember having a big row with DH in month after that as he had assumed we would get straight on with another round of treatment- but I could not face it- and you know what if he had his way we would have been having treatment/ preparing for it around the time we had our natural BFP!!

So I guess what I'm trying to say is never give up hope- your dreams will come true!

Jenxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: The Lister would have checked that hun. As you know during my tx DH wasn’t there and he had to do the sampling before he went away and he’d only had around 36 hours to do it. The hospital checked his sample straight away and told us it was OK in numbers/motility etc to freeze/use. 3-5 days is too long to be honest, I believe after 2-3 days swimmers start dying. 

Also I was worried and I asked my doc if there would be enough swimmers before DH went away and the doc said if we collect 3 eggs from you we will need only 3 swimmers so out of however many million there is we will find those 3 no problem. Tell Jason it’s not his or your fault that this has happened hun.  

Ally: Do you think we can ask Dakota/Rachel to do a "no normals" emo for us? 

Also, I can't believe our "village" isn't ready yet.  


xxxxxx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh Anne I am so so sorry, what a massive disappointment for you both especially as it was all going so well. I did a natural cycle at Create last year where they are only going for the one egg, they got the egg but it was empty, like an orange with just the peel and nothing inside, is how they described it - just bad luck they said. That call was one of the worst I have taken - you build your hopes up so high that maybe you are going to be saved any more pain and money and this time it will work! Such a punch in the stomach. I have been following your cycle since I came onto FF and have been rooting for you all the way - in a few days/weeks I am sure you will find that inner strength to pick yourself up and steel yourself for another try and as everyone keeps saying next time they will know if they need to do anything differently. There are so many women on here who are an inspiration and have had several failed cycles then go on to get pregnant naturally or through further IVF - it didn't happen this time but it shows you that it can and I hope and   will. It is all just so frustrating, time consuming and heart breaking. I am interested to hear what the Lister say to you. I think it is so fantastic that everyone on here are so supportive and it really does mean you can keep all your tx plans to yourself if that is what you want to do. 

Lots of love and   and so sorry again.

Missy x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pix - I just need to get this tx out of the way and then I will start moving everyone into the village, not long now!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

can we have a no MIL rule in the village?  

had row with mine last night, she called and wanted to come at weekend and i said no as we already have people coming and she asked what has she done to upset me and i said well we were that happy in notts and she said i was ungrateful after all the money she's spwnt on us, i said this iswhy i didn't want her spending £ on us as she would throw it back in our faces... it went on  for a while and she hung up on me after shouting, 'you have my son, now you have my grandchildren, i hope your happy with yourself!', oh dear, never had a row with her before,not a real one anyway.  She keeps calling now and leaving me nasty messages, i need to calm down before i speak to her.  i have years of pent up anger that could just spill out!!  Oh and she wants to know why i have a pic of tims dad on face book and not her some people have too much time on there hands!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I hate to say it but is she severely menopausal? I know from experience   that this is the type of irrational behaviour to expect!! 

A xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

anne     to you and Jason, i know exactly how you feel as the same happened to us on our first cycle, we had one egg which did not get to fertilise, so therefore no ET .. it makes you feel so cheated, x take time out and do what makes you both happy and dont worry about anyone else other than you two xx

love to everyone else... off to prepare for social worker visit now xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

WTF? Laura she sounds like a real cow! "You have my son"  what? seriously what??  
Ignore her for a bit hun - can you not get your DH to have a word?

xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Laura - wow that is a bit nutty! What an unkind thing to say to you - especially given all you have been through. you might want to point out to her that they may well be her grandchildren but they're you're babies!! she had clearly gotten herself in a state on the phone and people do say things in the heat of the moment but its not really acceptable to continue with the nasty voicemails. What does Tim say about it? You could tell her that she needs to understand that if you are unable to see her because you have other plans it is not because you are rejecting her and you dont expect her to take it that way and then resort to throwing generosity in your face as a guilt trip. Then arrange a weekend that suits you for them to come down but maybe do it so they come on a sat and then leave early sunday so you dont have to do 2 days and tell her that you would really like to take some pics of her with the trips and you will load them on to ******** - if she doesnt back down and be nice to you after that then you can go batshi t at her but by being ubernice she is the one who is then in the wrong..or you could just send a few of us round to make her see the error of her ways  

I think my MIL should be allowed though - little digidoku is amazing and she would take care of us all, and shes half italian so she is an amazing cook


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

MIL are seriously not popular on this thread are they!!      But seriously Pixie is right, what? seriously WHAT THE  !!

Laura -  you just cuddle up with your babies, stuff her, you have the power, you have the babies    

Digidoku can come and look after us, she will make up for our miserable array of MIL's!!!

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

OK- had my chat with Jaya and she was lovely I have to say.
She has said that sadly, it was one of those horrible things and there was no reason in particular why it happened.
She said that I can cycle again from my March period with the same protocol but the pill for just 3 weeks.
She does want me to have more FSH/AMH tests and to discuss the results with her rather than the clinic I have them at- she wants me to do this just to make sure things haven't changed too much.
So I guess, till then I will keep trying to be healthy and she said that Jason's swimers were ok- low amount but motality and abnormality had improved since he had samples last year so thats good news.

Laura- your MIL, WFT? thats horrible for you

Thanks again girls
xxxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

oh Laura poor you, as if you didn't have enough on your plate!
ignore the messages.  hopefully she will calm down as she sounds a bit overwrought but a bit much for it to be held against you that you have custody of your own children!!

Anne - glad Jaya was comforting - and she was right, it is just one of those things and next time you will have better luck xx

Ally glad your scan was good today - how're you feeling?  you sound really good today - I was so bonkers on the clomid I couldn't raise a smile all week so v glad to see your sense of humour is still intact!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

blimey Laura your MIL sounds a fruitcake! I think she wins prize for nuttiest mother-in-law, the you have my son now my grandchildren comment is just bonkers, I now take it all back, my MIL is a saint! (she's also in Notts by the way  

Anne glad you had a good chat with your consultant and great that you can start agin in March!

x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

ally - yeah i like that.. i have the power!!   maybe menopuasal... she's 53, tim said she'salways been mad though!

tash - yeah your mil is in... i love italian grub!

Anne - that seems positive? how do you feel?

zuri - i'm rather chuffed my mil is in notts..... although still thinking she may turn up at the door!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne    as Juicy said, glad Jaya managed to offer something and at least is seems like they care x

Laura    tell Tim to tell her to b***** off 

I can't say anything about my MIl as she's no longer with us


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne - glad the chat with Jaya went well - although still absolutely gutting at least there is some comfort that there doesnt seem to be a reason for the nonfert, like all the eggs were rubbish or something. Also good news that jason's little chaps are on the up - keep him on the man supps and hopefully they will improve even more by march. Good also that you dont have to wait too long to cycle again - march is only 6 weeks away   

just spoke to the estate agent - apparetnly 2 nutty kazakstan peole came over last night looking to buy for their son and daughter - they might make an offer but apparently they asked if we could be out in a day and can they have all our furniture and pics too!!? estate agent said we might need a bit more than a day!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks ladies,

I feel that we are at least gonna be able to go again soon so thats good, just been watching some s hit `tv to take my mind off it but still havent had my shower.

nat- you always manage to make me   with your crazy estate agents tales

xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Anne, glad the call with Jaya went well, she IS lovely isn't she?  And it is always nice to have a plan of attack, at least you know where you're going now and that was very good news re Jason's swimmers, and between now and March, he has time to improve things even more by continuing with his vits as Tash says.

Tash - so you're selling your house to Borat and his wife?!  Blimey I hope they're not going to camp out on the doorstep til you leave, but it's good to know they're keen I spose!

Laura - You have my complete sympathy re the MIL. She's clearly mentally ill, same as mine.  Mine cried all day on our wedding day because she felt that she was "losing" her son... FFS !  I won't bother to list all the other spiteful things she's said or weird things she's done as she's since apologised profusely and behaved herself impeccably at Christmas so she's currently in my good books.  But your woman has clearly lost the plot.  Don't reply to her voicemails. In fact I wouldn't bother talking to her at all until she pulls herself together and (hopefully) apologises. She's obviously not rational right now ("you have my grandchildren!"   WTF?!  Who else would have them?!   )  so to try and reason with her is a waste of time but basically by p1ssing you off all she's doing is hurting herself because what possible reason could you have for allowing her anywhere near her grandchildren if that's how she's going to behave.  Leave her to stew, that's my motto!  Then you can be all magnanimous when she realises what a nutjob she's being and apologises...  Good luck!!!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

laurab said:


> zuri - i'm rather chuffed my mil is in notts..... although still thinking she may turn up at the door!!


I'm rather chuffed mine is also Laura  it did mean making a drastic move from notts to switzerland mind  hehe only joking she's OK really  I think to be honest the age old jokes about men and their mother-in-laws are rubbish, All my friends have issues with their mother in laws where as all my male friends including my hubby get on with their mother-in-laws, its a jealousy thing, they say having sons means you lose them when they get married but you never lose your daughter, I want daughters!!! hehe


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura - your MIL sounds like a fruitcake!

Anne - really pleased it went ok with Jaya; I wouldn't worry about the further tests - I suspect they just want something done by "their" lab - you are unlikely to have changed much.  Do remember that the Lister uses the ng/ml scale with AMH so don't freak out when your result comes back as a much lower figure than before!  I have to say I do like the way they admitted it was just one of those things.  I know it is hard not to have a "reason" but I suspect a lot of clinics would have just trotted out the line of it being your age, old eggs etc. etc. which is entirely conjecture but which is something which is somehow accepted practice for clinics to say without evidence.  For now - I would pop the DHEA to give you a boost and take it from there.

love to everyone else


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

eddy has already decided not to get married, he's gonna live with his mum forever!!!  OMG i'm gonna be one of them nutty MIL's!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

oh dear....


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne - why did the baker have brown hands? because he kneaded a poo! just heard that and thought you'd like it!

Bobbi - the funniest thing is that DH is quite into his art stuff and he has a load of work by this guy but its a little contraversial - anyway he had this massive one up on the back wall of our living/dining/kitchen room and i said he should perhaps take it down as some people may take offence so anyway we bought this fairly crappy landscape thing thats on 3 separate canvases in the sales just to put up - its massive takes up 2/3rd of the wall and apparently they absolutely love it and were most keen that tit should stay - i was wetting myself when the estate agent told me and had to call DH to tell him and he laughed so much he fell off his chair - just goes to hsow there's no accounting for taste!!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

natasha6 said:


> Anne - why did the baker have brown hands? because he kneaded a poo!


Oh good God!!! That's so bad it's good      

and  at DH falling off his chair! Bless the Kazakhs and their terrible taste!!!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Jen- I'm gonna have the bloods done up here - prob be at the Priory again for AHM but Jaya just wanted to make sure she didn't need to change protocol/prescription eventhough she said she just wants to be on safe side. But she told me to just call her when I have results 
I could prob get FSH done free at the Womens but prob wont bother and have em all done in one place

x

 Bob- I have't even brushed my teeth either - what a tramp


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- I love that- you have made me  
x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - glad the chat with jaya went well hunny more      for you.  Dont worry about the shower, just make sure you have a poo.  We will get there hunny bun, just might take us a bit of time thats all, so dont you get giving up   

Laura - ur mil is a nutter hun, i would get her sectioned.

Sorry will catch up on personals later, i actually have some work to do for a change


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

POPS - how did sw visit go?  did you get some good biccies in?

Anne - i've not brushed my teeth either! 

i have 2 huge spots.    i'm thinking my diet of tea and custard creams is to blame?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Laura - i have tried to be so good today but am craving coffee and chocolate biscuits now!  We also have a jam roly poly in the freezer which im very tempted to try a bit of later.....or maybe even scoff the lot with loads of custard.  Think my diet might have had it this week will have to start again on monday


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah laura its all about variety remember - try including some garibaldi and jammy dodgers too and i'm sure they can contribute towards a fruit portion too


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

ohhhhh roly poly and custard!  now your talking.  one thing i miss from work is the canteen... sponge and custard.  

tash - think i have some fig rolls in the cupboard!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=173763.0


----------

